#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-11
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1506 ma/: Merged with trunk.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1507 ma/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Set the partition model after populating it in the KDE UI
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  1.16ubuntu4, kboot-installer 0.0.1ubuntu3, partman-newworld
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  18ubuntu1.
<cjwatson> hmm, odd commit message
<evand> whoops
<cjwatson> (not worth fixing)
<evand> I probably should've stripped that first changelog item from it.
* evand kicks debcommit
<cjwatson> it shouldn't do that unless the line changed
<cjwatson> maybe trailing whitespace or something
<evand> curious, my debsign appears to be broken, but I have no problem signing things normally.
<evand> nevermind
<cjwatson> I whack it over the head with DEBSIGN_MAINT='Colin Watson <cjwatson@debian.org>' in ~/.devscripts
<evand> hrm, should I bzr export before debuild'ing?
<evand> to avoid including .bzr
<thom> evand: -i should do you, shouldn't it?
<cjwatson> you *can*, but it's easier to use -I.bzr -I.bzrignore -I.shelf to debuild
<cjwatson> thom: native package so you need -I too
<evand> ah, thanks thom and cjwatson
<thom> ahr, right
<cjwatson> (though for others, yes)
<cjwatson> what I do is this in my shell startup scripts:
<cjwatson> export DH_ALWAYS_EXCLUDE='CVS:.svn:{arch}:.arch-ids:.bzr'
<cjwatson> and this in ~/.devscripts:
<cjwatson> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-i'(?:^|/).*~$|(?:^|/)\..*\.swp|DEADJOE|(?:/CVS|/RCS|/\.svn|/\.deps|\{arch\}|\.arch-ids|\.arch-inventory|\.bzr|\.bzrignore|\.shelf)(?:$|/)' -ICVS -I.svn -I\{arch\} -I.arch-ids -I.arch-inventory -I.bzr -I.bzrignore -I.shelf -uc -us"
<cjwatson> DEBUILD_PRESERVE_ENVVARS=DH_ALWAYS_EXCLUDE
<cjwatson> that gets the job done nicely and I don't think about it
<evand> noted
<cjwatson> might want to sync that -i nightmare rune up with whatever's currently in /usr/bin/dpkg-source - unfortunately there's no easy way to say "just add to the list of stuff you're ignoring rather than replacing it"
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1508 ma/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.3
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r1509 ma/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.5.4
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2088 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac d-i/manifest debian/changelog): merge from Evan
<btm_> busybox mkswap supports only 2Gb?
<cjwatson> btm_: according to mkswap(8), util-linux is the same
<cjwatson> The
<cjwatson>        maximum useful size of a swap area now depends on the architec
<cjwatson>        ture.   It  is  roughly  2GiB  on i386, PPC, m68k, ARM, 1GiB on
<cjwatson>        sparc, 512MiB on mips, 128GiB on alpha and 3TiB on sparc64.
<cjwatson> (of course, the man page could be out of date)
<btm_> Yeah, I saw that too and saw '99 in the man page.
<btm_> xm3adm@dev3:~$ sudo mkswap /dev/system/swap
<btm_> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 8589930 kB
<cjwatson> but can you swapon that?
<btm_> yeah.
<cjwatson> and when you do, how much does the kernel say it's actually using?
<cjwatson> could be that busybox mkswap needs to be updated from util-linux though
<btm_> well, it lists 8G in proc/swaps and proc/meminfo. As far as being used, it's unclear to me if that much swap is no longer effective.
<cjwatson> hmm, ok, I think you're right, looks like a legit bug
<cjwatson> could you please file it?
<cjwatson> current upstream is totally different, and while it fixes the bug it looks pretty hard to backport
<cjwatson> r15704 | landley | 2006-07-16 09:17:03 +0100 (Sun, 16 Jul 2006) | 2 lines
<cjwatson> Changed paths:
<cjwatson>    M /trunk/busybox/util-linux/mkswap.c
<cjwatson> New mkswap.  Small and simple.  Might even work. :)
<cjwatson> (also won't do UUIDs etc. so is not very useful for our purposes right now. silly upstream.)
<cjwatson> though I guess the old version didn't either, that was a feature I added
<btm_> Sure.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-12
<kaz> hello , I always have a problem with d-I. I will try to explain, I have compress my debian in one big file and I would like restor it with d-I. So I removed some udeb like netconf and base-installer and make one which decompress my archive in /target but when it's finish grub-install on  hd0 failed. i have try grub-install in a console with chroot /target but it's failed to whit this error "/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 does not have any correspond
<cjwatson> sounds like you haven't bind-mounted /dev and /proc into /target
<kaz> I have make /dev an /proc in /taget with  mount -o bind from liveCD
<kaz> yes
<kaz> I also tried to remove grub-installer.udeb and do another without grub-install only with the basic commands of grub, that ok but d-I does not seem to validate the stage and to finish the installation 								
<kaz> 
<kaz> can be that the problem comes from device.map, I have see hda1 hda5 ... inside whereas this files on /dev links with /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1?
<cjwatson> entirely possible
<cjwatson> you'll probably need to update device.map if device naming differs
<kaz> yes I try this now  in qemu
<kaz> are there a script to update device.map ?
<cjwatson> IIRC grub-install --recheck (possibly with some more options) will do it
<cjwatson> or just move device.map aside and let it auto-probe
<kaz> ok thank you very much
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-13
<cjwatson> hah
* cjwatson spots the source of some resizing problems in ubiquity
<evand> eh?
<evand> by the way, thoughts on hobsee's question?  I figured tag it and we'll deal with it when there's a mythbuntu source package, but I'm not entirely sure
<evand> what was the source?
<cjwatson> evand: tag/deal> fine by me
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2089 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Make sure that the bounds of the spin button in the partition edit
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  dialog always include the current size of the partition, even if for
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  some reason it is outside the minimum/maximum resize ranges reported by
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  partman (part of #95619).
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> in fact, parted_server is reporting it properly, but then they get rounded by human_resize_range
<cjwatson> so really ubiquity ought to be getting more accurate information from somewhere, but that's harder ...
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2090 ubiquity/debian/changelog: clarify changelog a bit
<evand> \o/ completely automated noninteractive install
<cjwatson> ubiquity?
<evand> ah yeah, whoops
<evand> yes, ubiquity
<cjwatson> nice!
<cjwatson> well done
<evand> I wouldn't say that until I've cleaned up the code a bit :)
<cjwatson> I guess you still have some testing to do of individual component preseeding
<evand> oh yeah
<evand> running the gtk frontend with seen support is an interesting experience
<saispo> win 4
<ka1> hello, are there a list of packages used after an installation with d-I ?
<cjwatson> ka1: some of it's done programmatically and varies depending on your hardware, so not quite exactly, but it's basically ubuntu-minimal + ubuntu-standard + ubuntu-desktop
<ka1> ok thank but I would like to know what packages I need with d-I because I use d-I to restore my system with an archive  and I have removed base-installer and debootstrap and my problem is that I have the mirror of a debian install cdrom
<btm_> ka1: you're aware that those ubuntu-* packages are meta packages that install most of the system, right? (dpkg -s ubuntu-standard)
<ka1> ho you have not understand what I want say
<ka1> do you speak french ?
<cjwatson> the mirror of a Debian install CD will not help you to install Ubuntu
<ka1> yes I know that but this chan is also development of d-I ?
<evand> ka1: as it pertains to Ubuntu.  The official channel for d-i development is #debian-boot on oftc
<ka1> ok thank you very much evand
<cjwatson> "d-I" is a capitalisation I've not seen before
<evand> heh
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-14
<mpt> Perhaps it was a keyboard layout that required Shift for "-"
<cjwatson> mpt: I was about to claim without proof that there were no such layouts, but sadly there are ;-)
<cjwatson> ca(multi-2gr) and ca(multix). Those freaky Canadians
<cjwatson> and the user in question came from an IP owned by a Montreal ISP, so you might actually be right ...
<Elwell> Hey folks, is there a way to dump out progress into a preseed file to use on other machines?
<Elwell> explicitly d-i partman stuff :-)
<cjwatson> you can run debconf-get-selections --installer after installation
<Elwell> aha. ta
<cjwatson> but in the case of partman that won't be very useful, since partman needs to be preseeded with a special recipe
<cjwatson> and debconf-get-selections won't give you that, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> it should be somewhat helpful with the rest, but do look through it in conjunction with the installation guide as it probably won't be appropriate exactly as-is
<Elwell> I'm looking at the exanple expert_recipie parts
<Elwell> but they don't have an LVM example
<cjwatson> I know LVM preseeding is possible, but I'm afraid I'm not an expert on it yet
<Elwell> :-) yeah - 'twas I who poked bigkevmcd earlier
<cjwatson> there is some mention of lvm in the partman-auto-recipe.txt document
<Elwell> I promise to write this up if I get it working
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm going to need to become an expert in order to get Kickstart going for it
<Elwell> [background - was going to install 25 machines with Scientific Linux 5 (RHEL5 clone) then discovered that the bundled firefox is still 1.5.0.10.
<Elwell> so decided to go ubuntu as per my laptop] 
<blackskad> hi all
<blackskad> cjwatson: I attached a patch to bug #45690, however it's not conform to the hig
<blackskad> what would you propose so it conforms to the hig?
<cjwatson> blackskad: would be better to have non-stock text and translate that in the same way we translate stuff like "Continue using the live CD" and "Restart now" (via debian/ubiquity.templates and special widget names that ubiquity knows to go and translate)
<blackskad> cjwatson: ok, and what text would you use? I would use something as "continue" and "abort"
<cjwatson> it's possibly worth noting that OOo uses save/discard/cancel and gedit uses close without saving / cancel / save as
<cjwatson> so cancel doesn't *seem* to be forbidden there ..
<cjwatson> but anyway, strings like "Continue installing" and "Abort the installation" sound like they'd work
<cjwatson> or maybe
<cjwatson> "Do you really want to abort the installation now, or would you like to continue?"
<cjwatson> "Continue" "Abort"
<cjwatson> (current dialog text is "Do you really want to abort the installation now?")
<cjwatson> I like reusing the verbs from the text
<cjwatson> only trick is to make sure the translators are aware of that, but that can be done with comments
<blackskad> cancel sounds fine if the other choices are well defined, so that the meaning of cancel is clear too, which is not realy the case
<cjwatson> maybe "... or would you like to continue installing?"
<cjwatson> mm, abort and cancel are too similar in meaning for that to be clear I think
<cjwatson> so I think abort and continue are fair enough
<blackskad> yes, those continue and abort should do fine
<blackskad> I'll try to make up a patch
<blackskad> it might take a while though :)
<cjwatson> grep for the ids of other widgets that are translated and it should help to understand how it works
<cjwatson> these should be one of the widgets that are translated immediately when you select a language on the language page (before hitting next)
<blackskad> ok, I'll try to figure it out
<blackskad> can I ping you when I encounter a problem?
<cjwatson> sure
<mark> grr, dovecot in feisty is rather broken
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
(cjwatson/#ubuntu-installer) one problem is that outside the installer what you want is for the LVM to be activated immediately
(cjwatson/#ubuntu-installer) but inside the installer, that's not entirely obviously the case - I wanted to think about whether that would cause problems for the partitioner
<Elwell> in my case I want to blow the HDD's completely and start afresh
<Elwell> (preinstalled Dell XP stuff...)
<Elwell> The reason for the delay is I'm rebuilding the same box over and over till I get the kickstart/preseed working
<Elwell> so get bitten by the timeout
<Elwell> tempted to see if I can do something like pxeboot into a "mini setup" system to get things laid out, then reboot into the ubuntu install
<cjwatson> ok, check with Keybuk then
<cjwatson> he's usually around UK business hours, or mail him
<Elwell> ta. I suspect I'll still be working on this tomorrow
<Elwell> OK - http://www.debian.org/releases/etch/amd64/apb.html.en -- has the ubuntu installer diverged wildly from the debian one?
* Elwell suspects its svn time and serious pokeage needed :-)
<cjwatson> Elwell: not *wildly*, but a bit; try https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<Elwell> ta. what package is the source for that - still "debian-installer"?
<mirkobuholzer> where can I find a list of answers to run ubiquity with the <noui>?
<superm1> cjwatson, were there any other rough edges you wanted me to look into before I attempted to cleanly add our files as deriving from your files' as base classes?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-15
<mirkobuholzer> has some one testet the noui with feisty? I get the import error: no module named backend.part
<cjwatson> Elwell: installation-guide
<cjwatson> mirkobuholzer: noui is broken and removed from gutsy
<cjwatson> mirkobuholzer: evand is working on a replacement, but you won't find anything that works in feisty
<cjwatson> superm1: page navigation is still pretty nasty, but I guess we can tolerate that
<superm1> cjwatson, ok.  I was thinking of just making a "derivative" directory at the top level of the package, with a "mythbuntu" directory within it.  That way any other groups that will want to do similar projects can use what we do as an example, and our work stays in its own area not to interfere with the regular ubiquity work
<superm1> then in debian/control make another binary package that will include all of our things and depend on yours.  in our binary package have a binary produced called say ubiquity-mythbuntu which performs similar to the regular ubiquity binary
<superm1> except that it will call things via our derived classes instead
<mirkobuholzer> superm1, this would be great. I am planning to do some enhancements to so your concept could be applied as well ...
<superm1> mirkobuholzer, atm our patch is very messy and invasive.  i should have a cleaner one within a few days that won't touch anything but that derivative/ directory and the debian/ directory hopefully :)
<cjwatson> superm1: hmm, I think it might be clearer if it were in the normal locations with just clearly named files
<cjwatson> I don't see how it would interfere any more than the way we would already be taking on the responsibility of updating it across major changes already does
<cjwatson> if a derivative isn't easy to maintain, it should absolutely be a branch and there's no way we should be maintaining it in core
<cjwatson> if it's easy to maintain, hiding it in a separate directory is only likely to make it harder
<cjwatson> I think the right answer instead of a separate ubiquity-mythbuntu script is just 'ubiquity mythbuntu' or whatever you're calling the frontend
<superm1> Ok.
<cjwatson> evand: sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/
<evand> thanks!
<superm1> evand, I saw that you merged in my changes this morning.  thanks :)
<evand> superm1: thank you for taking care oft hat
<cjwatson> evand: want to go ahead and merge in the modularisation stuff there?
<cjwatson> it looks fine to me
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> I might move both the glade and qt-designer files to subdirectories at some point, but no rush
<cjwatson> remember to do the cia setup thing for the new branch
<superm1> cjwatson, is the entire ubiquity branch going to stay maintained on that URL rather than the core-dev one?
<evand> ok
<superm1> s/URL/bzr branch/
<evand> superm1: it will still be synchronized with the old one, but yes
<superm1> Ok.  i'll track that then to keep up with changes
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2091 ubiquity/ (12 files in 2 dirs): Merged Mario's glade modularization changes from the ma branch.
<evand> success!
<jetsaredim> anyone know if the installer is broke in gutsy?
<evand> define broken
<btm_> hehe
<jetsaredim> seg fault
<evand> gah, please file a bug
* evand -> bed
<jetsaredim> just trying to figure out if its something i/we did
<superm1> evand, I caught what is happening to jetsaredim.  some bug with new glib memory allocation is hitting a lot of apps (thunderbird, vlc, and a few others)
<superm1> the workaround is to run apps like this:
<superm1> G_SLICE=always-malloc ubiquity
<cjwatson_> superm1: I'm not sure about permanently, but at least until Evan gets into ubuntu-core-dev; it's mostly for his benefit at the moment
<cjwatson_> beyond that, we'll see if it's relevant to anyone else :)
<cjwatson_> gslice> I assume that's got to be a bug at a lower level; ubiquity wouldn't be capable of triggering that sort of bug even if it wanted to, I expect
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2092 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk-ui.py: spacing nits
<cjwatson> jetsaredim: bug 116870, but that's supposedly just an additional warning, so it's not clear that the crash is due to that
<cjwatson> and, err, I didn't think ubiquity was threaded ;-)
<cjwatson> jetsaredim: I would like to know where the crash happens
<cjwatson> jetsaredim: does adding 'gobject.threads_init()' near the top of gtk-ui.__init__ help?
<cjwatson> (see #ubuntu-devel, that may not be the right answer)
<blackskad> cjwatson: I created a diff of the changes I made to fix bug #45690, but could you review them before I attach them to the bugreport?
<blackskad> the diff is at http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/25673/
<Elwell> slightly OT - which is the best IRC channel for ubuntu server xen questions?
<cjwatson> blackskad: also remove ubiquity/imported/quit from debian/ubiquity.templates-imported (leave ubiquity/imported/cancel there, as the gtk-cancel stock item is used elsewhere) and 'quit' from the list of stock items in translate_widgets; and I think you need to add warning_dialog_continue and warning_dialog_abort to ubiquity/i18n.py rather than just deleting cancelbutton and exitbutton
<cjwatson> rest looks good to me
<cjwatson> Elwell: if it's primarily about Xen, possibly #ubuntu-kernel
<blackskad> ok, thank you, I'll change it
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-server exists too I believe
<Elwell> ta
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2093 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): * Save /var/log/casper.log to installed system (LP: #119993).
<blackskad> cjwatson: I addressed your comments and attached the diff to the bugreport
<cjwatson> thanks
<jetsaredim> what's the default password for the ubuntu user?
<cjwatson> unset
<cjwatson> I tell a lie; blank
<cjwatson> (not quite the same thing)
<superm1> cjwatson, regarding the change that renamed gtkui.py to gtk-ui.py within the last few revisions, it appears that it's fairly difficult to import from gtk-ui.py and then base a class on it.  The __import__() function has to be used (because of the -), but i'm not sure how to base a class on this after imported.  MythbuntuWizard(ubiquity.frontend.gtk-ui.Wizard) doesn't appear to be possible
<cjwatson> superm1: __import__ returns a module object so you can use getattr(mod, Wizard) on that and assign the result to a more convenient local name
<cjwatson> but maybe gtk-ui and kde-ui should be renamed again
<cjwatson> I wish Python's module system were slightly better designed :-/
* superm1 nods
<superm1> i was poking in #python yesterday and they were saying the correct solution is to just rename the gtk-ui (and consequently kde-ui) since python is more friendly to names without dashes
<superm1> but atm thats a solution .  Didn't realize __import__ actually returned something
<cjwatson> superm1: the problem is that kdeui is (or used to be) another module we used and the names clashed
<superm1> perhaps use kde_ui
<superm1> and gtk_ui
<cjwatson> and we use the gtk module too, and I wanted to name the frontends consistently
<cjwatson> maybe
<cjwatson> I have a phone call to make now, but will think about it later
<superm1> okay sounds good ttyl
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-16
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2097 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/migrationassistant_apply.py: copyright/licence header to match other files
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2098 ubiquity/ (12 files in 4 dirs): * From the department of pickiness: PEP-8 import ordering.
<mirkobuholzer> evand, what time zone are you in?
<evand> mirkobuholzer: EDT
<mirkobuholzer> thx good to know ...
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2099 ubiquity/ (23 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Move .glade and .ui files to a new top-level gui directory in the source
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  package. Install .ui files in /usr/share/ubiquity/qt rather than in
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend now that they are loaded on the fly
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  rather than being compiled into .py files statically.
<cjwatson> there, I hope that should be a little bit more organised; ubiquity/frontend/ was getting crowded
* cjwatson -> bed
<jetsaredim> is there a specific format for putting your name into the header?
<jetsaredim> of a given file?
<superm1> evand, did you read what i mentioned this morning to cjwatson about gtk-ui and kde-ui renaming them to gtk_ui and kde_ui so classes can be derived from them?
<mirkobuholzer> evand, still online?
<Fudge> hi guys
<superm1> evand, are you here, or gone over the weekend?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-17
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2100 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * If /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules exists, copy it rather than
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  generating /etc/iftab.
<juancho> HI, anyones know about NETBEANS???
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-09
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r470 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.39
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r471 oem-config/debian/ (58 files in 2 dirs): * Merge from hardy-proposed, updating translations.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r472 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.39
<saispo> anyone have good knowledge about apt-ftparchive ?
<tjaalton> I'm trying to manually partition a disk that contains lvm on it, but selecting "manual" just pops up an error message saying "no root file system is defined"
<tjaalton> this used to work at least on feisty :)
<tjaalton> ok, some preseed value made that happen
<evand> 2008-05-30  Robert Millan  <rmh@aybabtu.com>
<evand> * util/update-grub.in (GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID): Export variable. * util/grub.d/10_linux.in: If GRUB_DEVICE_UUID is set, and GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID isn't true, use the filesystem UUIDs as the `root' parameter to Linux.
<evand> Looks like it's making its way into grub2 trunk.
<giosue_c> I have questions about cdimage, does anyone have a few minutes to talk about this?
<giosue_c> when i am building my xubuntu image with cdimage, i don't understand the step that happens after debian-cd generates the ISOs.  The scripts seem to be looking for a .raw file but i don't have any of those...
<giosue_c> i do however get an iso under the debian-cd output directory
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-10
<grrrreg> hi
<grrrreg> I got an error during net-install: udeb libntfs-3g23 fails to load
<grrrreg> How can I bypass its installation in my preseed conf ?
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r922 hardy-proposed/ (9 files in 4 dirs): Move to 2.6.24-19 kernels.
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r923 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.3
<xivulon> evand, ping
<evand> xivulon: pong
<xivulon> evand, can we move forwards on the 2 patches in email?
<xivulon> I would like to have a couple of weeks for wubi point release tests
<xivulon> it is not possible to boot the new wubi without those patches
<xivulon> I did some quick tests with python, it is really tough to go below 4.5MB
<evand> I'll look over them today.  As far as bundled Python goes, I'll bring it up during the Platform Team meeting and see if we can find the space for that or see if anyone has a reasonable alternative.
<xivulon> the only options are: 1) write an abstraction laywr on top of ctypes to access win32 api/MFC 2) .net (over my dead body) 3) HTA using IE as backend and/or shipping a webkit/gecko to render a gui
<evand> What's wrong with .NET, just out of curiosity?
 * evand actually likes C#
<xivulon> I think it is a great technology but I am ideologically against it, wubi will force many users that do not yet have .net to install .net just to run wubi
<evand> The only people without .NET are pre-XP SP1 users, IIRC.
<xivulon> is 1 that bad?
<xivulon> the abstraction layer is not like rewriting wxwindows. All interface elements I need are labels + buttons + listboxes + text/pwd + progressbar and without layouts
<xivulon> that will come to about 2M compressed
<evand> It's not bad per-se, I just don't see the point in dealing with the hairiness of MFC when you can use .NET and Windows.Forms.  Personal preference.  If you feel MFC is the best solution, by all means, go with that.
<xivulon> evand I think I will rather suffer... but venster should greatly alleviate the pain...
<evand> heh, fair enough
<ganes> cjwatson, i am not able to boot the live cd if i give the boot= casper
<ganes> cjwatson, i am not able to boot the live cd if i give the boot= casper
<ganes> cjwatson, i am not able to boot the live cd if i give the boot= casper
<tbielawa_> cjwatson, you getting any reports of libntfs-3g failing for unknown reasons?
<tbielawa_> i didn't see anything on launchpad for the project
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-11
<giosue_c> hey, does anyone have a second to talk about germinate
<ganes> cjwatson, i customised the ubuntu livecd by following the document but its not booting through dvd
<cjwatson> grrrreg: I recommend using the d-i netboot images in hardy-proposed, which include a net-retriever fix that should deal with this problem; it's bug 234486
<grrrreg> cjwatson: thanks a lot
<CIA-1> rootskel: cjwatson * r329 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.62ubuntu1
<CIA-1> main-menu: cjwatson * r128 ubuntu/ (62 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.26
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2689 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/validation.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Fixed the missing definition of HOSTNAME_BADDOTS, which was causing a
<CIA-1> ubiquity: crash when the user entered a hostname that ended in a dot.
<cjwatson> evand: are you still editing usb-installation-images? you had a lock which timed out, and I was about to make a few minor changes but didn't want to overlap with you
<xivulon> evand hi
<xivulon> on 230703 I had already reverted the changes in the hardy.proposed branch
<evand> cjwatson: no, I'm not.
<evand> Go ahead
<evand> xivulon: ok, did you get my email then?
<xivulon> yep
<evand> Can you remind me why that change was made in the first place?  I cannot find any record of it beyond that one email.
<cjwatson> evand: ok
<xivulon> there are basically two changes to casper one for 230703 and one patch for 230716
<evand> Also, I'd prefer changes are first made in trunk and then pushed to hardy-proposed, but don't worry about it this time, I'll pull from hardy-proposed.
<evand> xivulon: specifically the change we had to revert
<xivulon> the change to 23073 was made to allow people to do persistent installations on non-usb devices
<xivulon> on usb devices...
<xivulon> but non-fat
<xivulon> not required by wubi
<evand> I'm confused as to why that was going into hardy-proposed at all then.
<xivulon> there was a fixme in the code, and since I was going through it for 230716 and since it was the time we were discussing USB installation I'd thought I'd fix it
<xivulon> in fact the fix wasn't that invasive, the objection raised are valid BUT are not really triggered by my fix
<evand> ah, in the future please avoid making such changes for hardy-proposed.  AIUI, it's supposed to be for release critical bugs only.
<CIA-1> main-menu: cjwatson * r129 ubuntu/debian/ (po/mr.po changelog control po/eu.po po/ml.po po/pa.po): merge from Debian 1.27
<evand> Regardless of impact.
<evand> Not skirting blame for that one, I shouldn't have let it by in the first place.
<xivulon> well they raised a valid point for intrepid at least
<evand> Who did and where?
<xivulon> basically the issue is that you cannot mount journaled filesystems in the initrd
<CIA-1> main-menu: cjwatson * r130 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu1
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> because that plays the journal and if you have a hibernated system in swap the fs is going to be corrupted
<xivulon> except that there are a few cases that mount filesystems in the initrd...
<xivulon> both in casper and in the alternate...
<xivulon> I'd think that Mithrandir already opened a bug
<xivulon> didn't check though
<xivulon> anyway the two changes I'd require are casper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19445/
<xivulon> and autopartition-loop
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19447/
<evand> xivulon: bug #?
<xivulon> evand #238701
<evand> ok
<xivulon> cjwatson, read now about your comments on 41624 re lupin (that was the reason of my investigations)
<xivulon> so I can assume there isn't much to do on my side
<xivulon> ah missed your comment on 230703 too... should have looked at my emails earlier
<CIA-1> console-setup: cjwatson * r69 ubuntu/ (677 files in 31 dirs): merge from Debian 1.24
<CIA-1> console-setup: cjwatson * r70 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.24ubuntu1
<CIA-1> installation-report: cjwatson * r58 ubuntu/ (68 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 2.35
<CIA-1> installation-report: cjwatson * r59 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.35ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-12
<xivulon> evand is anything in particular holding back the release of the new lupin hardy?
<evand> lupin 0.19 is in hardy-proposed.
<xivulon> evand does that mean that it is on the ISO? from the manifest it looks like 16 is in there.
<evand> What ISO?  Are the 8.04.1 CDs being generated somewhere now?
<xivulon> yep they are in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/
<xivulon> and most things relevant to wubi seems to be in :)
<xivulon> except casper/autopartition-loop/lupin
<evand> hrm, not sure
<compbrain> cjwatson: One last question for the day, Sometime last year you recommended I preseed a call to `debconf-set partman-auto/disk` so I could determine if a machine had a disk at /dev/sda or /dev/hda. Do you know what stage I would have called that? an early command is too early as disk drivers haven't loaded and such
 * compbrain fails searching irclogs.u.c
<cjwatson> compbrain: I might have suggested that you write out a partman auto.d script; nowadays it would actually be in /lib/partman/display.d/00local or something like that
<cjwatson> doing that on the fly in partman/early_command
<compbrain> partman/early_command is probably what I was looking for.
<cjwatson> err, preseed/early_command I mean
<compbrain> oh :d
<cjwatson> there's no partman/early_command (maybe there should be!), that was a typo
<compbrain> I ended up with a 2 line bash script ( [ -b /dev/sda ] && debconf-set ....)
<compbrain> But I can't figure where I would have called that from where disks would have been detected but not partitioned
<cjwatson> /lib/partman/display.d/00local would be suitable
<cjwatson> it's awkward at the moment, you have to write that script out dynamically from preseed/early_command
<cjwatson> anywhere else, you're relying on luck at best
<cjwatson> perhaps you could file a bug on partman-base to ask for a preseeding hook there?
<compbrain> In theory I can pipe some commands into that file, and they are executed prior to partmans logic, yes?
<compbrain> Yea, i'll do that.
<cjwatson> right
<compbrain> Groovy
<compbrain> #239348 filed
<cjwatson> ta
<compbrain> Giving this a whirl.
<compbrain> Everything looks good, except it didn't want to purge the old lvm volume..
<compbrain> Everything looks groovy. Thanks again cjwatson.
<superm1> compbrain, alternatively if you know that your systems would support EDD, you can also pass edd=on on the kernel command line, and then use the EDD symlink made in /dev/disk/by-id instead of hda/sda
<compbrain> EDD? I can't seem to expand that acronym
<superm1> http://linux.dell.com/projects.shtml#edd
<compbrain> ahh, ok. Thanks.
<superm1> i'm not sure of your particular situation whether all machines you are working on will support it
<superm1> if so, its a very useful technology for install time decisions like that
<compbrain> I ended needing to add in a workaround in grub as well. Some of the machines i'm installing to have 6 internal disks, the installer tries setting up grub with root=hd(4,0) or something crazy like that.
<superm1> yeah cjwatson added a patch for grub that adds EDD support to that too
<superm1> so it can more intelligently decide on disks
<compbrain> I'm going with the knowledge that the 100G disk in the system is the boot disk connected to the motherboard directly, install/boot from that
<compbrain> [open /proc/partitions, sort by device size, excluding zero sized devices, pick the smallest and install to it] (all the other drives are 500G or larger)
<superm1> geez that sounds like a hack.  what happens when you start to ship 120GB drives because the stock of 100GB drives runs out :)
<superm1> ah
<compbrain> hack, yeah. But some of this hardware is old, pre edd-capable iirc
<superm1> as a more long term solution you may consider to investigate if EDD does a better job for you then.  hacks like that unfortunately don't always work forever :)
<superm1> ah
<compbrain> in this particular case i've got 5 machines of the same model, but with different disk configurations
<ganes> cjwatson, please help to boot the by setting boot=casper in isolinux.cfg file
<cjwatson> ganes: not without more information from you; you've asked this question at least five times now here (I mostly happened not to be here at the time), and so far haven't provided any real information on what's going wrong
<cjwatson> I'm about to get on a train, so what you need to do is (a) provide a clear and detailed description of what you've changed and what symptoms you are seeing, (b) stick around rather than leaving
<ganes> cjwatson, i customised the filesystem according to my need , but the cd is not bootng , the package casper is persent in the build cd but not booting after the creation of live cd
<ganes> cjwatson, while booting i checked the casper.log file "unable to find the filesytem "
<ganes> cjwatson, this is the log message i am getting
<compbrain> ganes: Perhaps you can prepare a bug report detailing your setup and include the logs on launchpad
<superm1> ganes, did you make sure that your live disk contained the .disk directory still and that the initrd contained the same UUID as the one in the .disk directory?
<superm1> that is how it finds the matching live filesystem to use when booting casper
<ganes> superm1, where is this .disk tell me the location & i will check
<superm1> it is supposed to be in the root of your CD
<superm1> it's very easily missed (as it's a hidden directory) when you are copying the contents of a CD over to customize
<ganes> superm1, if not there what i have to do
<superm1> ganes, redo your customizations to include it again
<ganes> superm1, from where i have to copy
<superm1> it's in the root of every functional live CD
<superm1> it has to come from the same CD that you got the matching initrd however
<ganes> superm1, ok thanks & i do the customisation & come back
<superm1> as there is a UUID stored in both
<ganes> superm1, store in both means one is at root dir & where the other one
<superm1> casper/initrd.gz
<superm1> there is a UUID inside that file
<superm1> so if you customized your initrd at all, you will need to make sure the UUID in .disk/ and in that initrd match
<ganes> superm1, as a .disk file inside the initrd
<superm1> ganes, its actually a flat file inside the initrd.  the exact naming of it escapes me right now
<superm1> there is a flat file in .disk as well, usually something like casper-uuid-generic
<superm1> or something like that
<ganes> superm1, ya i customised the initrd but i didnt see any .disk file there
<ganes> ok
<superm1> ganes, if you look at the casper package, there is a script included with it
<superm1> casper-new-uuid
<superm1> it's used to make a UUID in the initrd and a matching one for the .disk directory
<superm1> you may end up needing to do that
<ganes> ok thanks
<ganes> superm1, i have the filesystem in one partition there if i install casper it is updating the initrd but not the partition itself not booting for that above thing is applicable
<ganes> superm1, i have the filesystem in one partition there if i install casper it is updating the initrd but the partition itself not booting for that above thing is applicable
<superm1> ganes, if you are replacing the initrd on the live disk, you have to ensure that the .disk/casper-uuid-generic file gets updated to that same UUID no matter what the circumstance
<ganes> superm1, thank you very much
<superm1> no prob. hope you can sort it all out :)
<CIA-1> pkgsel: cjwatson * r104 ubuntu/ (9 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.20
<CIA-1> pkgsel: cjwatson * r105 ubuntu/debian/po/ (am.po mr.po): msgmerge
<CIA-1> pkgsel: cjwatson * r106 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu1
<tjaalton> don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I'm trying to make an usplash theme to only output text and not use any throbber at all
<tjaalton> but haven't figured out how to do that
<tjaalton> which button should show the text, btw? I tried everything
<xivulon> cjwatson re #235518, the original bug report was due to something else, and I am not aware of other issues, do you still wish the fix to be in the point release?
<ganes> superm1, there is no any file with the name .disk i checked under the folder /root
<cjwatson> ganes: it should be in the CD root, *not* in the initramfs
<ganes> cjwatson, i boot into the feisty version ubuntu & checked the file
<ganes> cjwatson, its not there
<cjwatson> xivulon: well, does it go wrong in a simple non-English install test (say German)? if so, the fix should be included; if not, save it for intrepid
<cjwatson> ganes: the CD root is not /root
<cjwatson> the CD root == the .iso contents
<cjwatson> typically on /cdrom
<cjwatson> and I am absolutely certain that it has been present since Ubuntu began
<ganes> cjwatson, it mount the cd iso image
<ganes> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> if you aren't finding it on a standard Ubuntu image, you're looking in the wrong place
<ganes> cjwatson, no i booted & checked the file ., ok i do as you said now
<cjwatson> checked *which* file?
<cjwatson> if you're looking under /root as you said above, that's the wrong place.
<ganes> cjwatson, ok
<ganes> cjwatson, yeah its there ., where i have to paste this file in initrd
<cjwatson> it MUST NOT BE IN THE INITRD
<cjwatson> it belongs in the .iso contents
<ganes> cjwatson, then what is the use of this file for me
<cjwatson> /cdrom/.disk/casper-uuid* needs to match /conf/uuid.conf in the initrd
<ganes> cjwatson, if this both get match will the cd boot by casper
<cjwatson> yes
<ganes> ok
<cjwatson> the purpose is to ensure that if you copy a live CD to a partition on the hard disk, then booting a different live CD will actually boot the right thing
<ganes> cjwatson, i copied the filesystem to hardisk & update the initrd file by installing my own squashfs & aufs ... after updating the initrd the system is not booting
<ganes> cjwatson, reason for customisation is want to remove the usplash & i want to make it as bootsplash
<tjaalton> umm, does the usplash in hardy support usplash_write at all?
<tjaalton> usplash-test.sh doesn't output any text
<xivulon> cjwatson: I haven't tested with german installations but I haven't seen any complaints either.
<xivulon> I believe that evand did a few french installations...
<xivulon> evand did you notice any issue re 235518?
<ganes> cjwatson, if i boot with casper i am getting the error as follows "mounting /dev/loop* on /filesystem.squashfs cannot mount /dev/loop* on /cdrom/casper
<evand> xivulon: Wubi installs have never failed for me because of the language selection (Spanish and French XP Pro).  I verified the French XP Home bug by modifying os-prober to output the same text.
<evand> So I imagine the fix should be saved for Intrepid.
<evand> But lets see how the new 8.04.1 CDs work for others.
<xivulon> I have done then with the wubi changes
<xivulon> I have a new branch since I did a fiew turnarounds and wanted a cleaner slate
<xivulon> I am inclined to rename hardy -> trunk and save there the new changes
<xivulon> once the other packages mentioned yesterday hit the iso we can start testing
<xivulon> on second though I might keep the hardy name since the intrepid one will be basically a rewrite
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2690 ubiquity/debian/po/pt_BR.po: Fix a pt_BR translation issue by hand; translation team notified.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2691 ubiquity/debian/po/pt_BR.po: Ugh. Proper fix for the above change.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-13
<giosue_c> so i made my own installer with cdimage but it is complaining that it can't find an installable kernel on the cd.
<giosue_c> when i drop out to a shell in the installer i am running an i686 kernel
<giosue_c> but there are only i386 kernels in the pool
<giosue_c> does anyone have any ideas?
<giosue_c> perhaps the mirror i created my installer from is missing some stuff...
<giosue_c> does anyone know why the linux-generic metapackage is in the restricted part of the pool instead of main?
<giosue_c> from a shell i can chroot /target and sure enough apt doesn't find linux-generic
<giosue_c> on a normal system i can go to /var/lib/apt/lists and see what apt has found in the Packages files on the repo... but that doesn't work at install time.
<giosue_c> any way i can find out what packages apt knows about?
<giosue_c> evand, are you there?
<giosue_c> when the installer says it can't find an installable kernel in the apt sources.... does that mean there isn't a kernel in the sources or there is one, but it isn't installable?
<giosue_c> can anyone offer any suggestion on how to go about troubleshooting this?
<giosue_c> hey guys!  this rocks!!!  you can totally look at the syslog on the system that is trying to install
<giosue_c> and it tells me my gpg keys are shit
<giosue_c> so i guess that could be my problem.  The CDs I created aren't signed or some such...  and so apt can't use the pool on the cd... could that be?
<giosue_c> can anyone tell me how to setup cdimage to properly sign the ISO?
<giosue_c> I get errors from debian-cd when it tries to sign stuff.
<giosue_c> GNUPG_DIR is set
<giosue_c> so is SIGNING_KEYID
<ganes> cjwatson, i checked the uuid file under .disk as well as on conf .. its there but not booting
<ganes> cjwatson, i feel the problem is somewhere
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I can only suggest that you compare your images very carefully to normal Ubuntu images and ensure that you have accounted for all differences
<cjwatson> point 1: Ubuntu images boot. point 2: yours don't. point 3: there are some differences between Ubuntu images and yours. the conclusion would be to examine the differences one by one
<ganes> cjwatson, tell me suggestion
<cjwatson> not having your images to hand, I cannot help
<ganes> is anything modify in casper script
<ganes> is anything need to modify in casper script
<cjwatson> not having your images to hand, I cannot help
<CIA-1> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r240 cdrom-checker/ (64 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.14
<cjwatson> (oops, misnamed branch)
<CIA-1> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r241 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.14ubuntu1
<xivulon> evand, couple of thinsg
<evand> ok
<xivulon> you need to do a clean build with rev 502, i.e. remove src, bzr revert and make prerequisites
<xivulon> also the self extracting version creates an issue
<xivulon> many users know that they can download the ISO manually and place it in the same folder as wubi.exe to avoid the download
<xivulon> this does not work anymore, since the selfextracting version runs off temp and I do not know where the original exe was located
<xivulon> I would probably think that it is better to use the selfextracting exe only within the CD
<xivulon> the selfextracting exe was in turn required by the vista bug that froze the installer on CD eject
<evand> I don't see a major problem with using the self-extracting exe only on the CD, though I thought you said it wasn't working in all cases?
<xivulon> that works, only caveat is the above
<xivulon> the makefile now only generates a selfextracting ISO, I will have to change it to produce both
<xivulon> you can still use a pre-downloaded ISO but you have to place it in your desktop
<evand> ok
<cr3> cjwatson: I would like to make a request so that information about the ISO image used to install a system, such as provided under .disk/info, be stored under /var/log/installer during the installation. what would be the proper way to make such a request?
<cjwatson> cr3: it already lands in the syslog
<cjwatson> e.g. from my system:
<cjwatson> Sep 11 14:30:31 cdrom-detect: Detected CD 'Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" - Alpha i3
<cjwatson> 86 (20070911)'
<cjwatson> should be the same from the alternate CD
<cr3> cjwatson: is it possible to determine whether a system was installed from live or alternate?
<cr3> cjwatson: also, could we do something similar for netinstalls and provide: initrd-detected: some identifier
<cjwatson> err, actually the above is from the alternate CD
<cjwatson> desktop CD installs have something similar though
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, I don't mind having to search for this information in different locations for alternate and desktop installs, at least that implicitly addresses my concern of distinguishing the two types of install :)
<cjwatson> I don't think the initrd actually has its own build version embedded right now, but you could file a bug on debian-installer for that
<cjwatson> however, searching for kernel versions in there should be close enough for most purposes, even though I acknowledge it isn't perfect
<cjwatson> the desktop installer also writes /var/log/installer/version with ubiquity's version number
<cr3> cjwatson: if there was something installed on the system which was guaranteed to change for each daily iso, I could probably have heuristics to map this information to an ISO release
<stgraber> the idea is to have a way of knowing the exact ISO images the user used to install his computer
<cjwatson> the ISO version is definitely going to be in the syslog, either way
<cjwatson> I'm nearly certain it's there for ubiquity, but if it isn't, file a bug on ubiquity for it
<cr3> for example, if a package version was consistently updated for every daily iso image, I'd be set!
<cjwatson> that is not the case
<stgraber> cr3: with the ISO build number and a way of detecting if it's Desktop or Alternate I think we're good
<cjwatson> of course, note also that the initial list of installed packages and versions is saved in /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz
<cjwatson> which may also be useful depending on exactly what you're trying to do
<cr3> I'm not surprised, I can't imagine a use case other than my own twisted one which would make sense to consistently update a package version :)
<cr3> cjwatson: dude, that might be just what I'm looking for!
<cr3> cjwatson: I could md5sum that and map it to known ISO images in my database, and voila!
<cjwatson> sounds a whole lot harder than just picking it out of the syslog
<cjwatson> don't md5sum it, that'll be sensitive to different installation options
<cr3> cjwatson: works with netinstalls though
<cjwatson> making guesses based on the kernel version will be a lot more reliable for netboot installations
<cjwatson> yes, it'll only give you a range, but still
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, no md5sum, but effectively searching the database for a matching set... which might not work because of updates being downloaded during install :(
<cjwatson> it really depends on what question you're actually trying to answer in the case of a netboot installation
<stgraber> cr3: we should just : check in syslog for the cdrom-detect line, if not found check for the ubiquity equivalent, if not found either check for the kernel version and guess what netboot image was used
<cjwatson> I doubt that there is a single parameter that will help you answer all questions
<cr3> cjwatson: I see, very good point
<cjwatson> the precise netboot image version is unlikely to matter a whole lot, in any case
<stgraber> cr3: with the kernel version we can now what mini.iso was used and with the .gz you'll know the package version if necessary (as netboot just downloads everything from archive)
<cjwatson> after all, it only contains the bits of the installer necessary to retrieve the rest of the installer
<cr3> yep, I think we have enough information to make a best effort guess and provide relevant data
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/status can be useful in netboot cases too - versions of installer components
<cr3> stgraber: in order to test netboot effectively, the archive should be an iso image. if you just test from archive.ubuntu.com, you're not testing an iso image
<cjwatson> if you test with an ISO image, you're also not performing a very realistic test
<cjwatson> rather few people actually use that kind of setup
<stgraber> cr3: that's why we only test netboot when archive is frozen, so all netboot installs are done with the same packages
<cr3> cjwatson: if all necessary packages are provided on the ISO, it is nonetheless relevant to know that a netboot installation worked at a specific point in time, ie the time the image was built
<cjwatson> is this for the purpose of attaching information to qa.ubuntu.com reports, or is it for the purpose of supporting customers, or is it for the purpose of filing bug reports about specific problems?
<cr3> cjwatson: 1 and 3
<cjwatson> cr3: sure, but I don't want our tests to be entirely reliant on that
<cjwatson> cr3: the information that's important for 3 is completely different to the information that's important for 1 ...
<cr3> cjwatson: other than not being very realistic, I don't quite understand how netinstalling from a mounted iso image fails to be relevant in some cases
<cjwatson> for bug reports, we absolutely don't want just an image version, and in some cases that may even be misleading
<cjwatson> cr3: there are certain classes of bugs that *only* show up in that environment, and others that will never show up in that environment
<cr3> cjwatson: for bug reports, we need a lot more information such as syslog and problem-specific information, granted
<cjwatson> so I don't want to get to the point where we're releasing and the only netboot testing that's been done is off a mounted ISO image
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, I'm taking a note of that
<cjwatson> since the bugs that only show up in that environment typically also only show up post-release, if anything I'd rather that netboot testing generally be done from the real archive
<cjwatson> but I don't mind if it's both, for convenience
<cr3> cjwatson: is there any point in testing against the archive on each computer or only on each architecture?
<cjwatson> it should be the default for netboot tests, if reasonable
<cjwatson> e.g. by using a local mirror
<cr3> cjwatson: right, but I could additionally test once for each architecture against the archive, eg remote mirror
<cjwatson> a test on each architecture would probably be fine
<cjwatson> any archive mirror with a reasonably default setup would be fine
<cjwatson> I don't expect significantly different bugs from ca.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com, for example
<cjwatson> assuming ca.archive.ubuntu.com basically works
<cjwatson> no point in loading up archive.ubuntu.com further
<cr3> cjwatson: what about defaulting to a remote archive, archive.ubuntu.com for example, and use a squid proxy?
<cjwatson> sure, you could do that
<cr3> cjwatson: ie, are there other types of significant bugs I could encounter with this proxy?
<cjwatson> not so much that I'd be worried
<cjwatson> it would be best if it were a real proxy rather than a "transparent" proxy
<cjwatson> see lifeless for lessons if you want to know why ;-)
<cjwatson> the thing that looks like an archive on an ISO image is actually set up somewhat differently than any normal mirror, though; it's that distinction I think is most likely to make a difference
<CIA-1> partman-target: cjwatson * r724 ubuntu/debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 55
<CIA-1> partman-target: cjwatson * r725 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 55ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-14
<giosue_c> hi!!!  does anyone know how we tell apt that a mirror is trusted... I think on the mirror side the Release.gpg indicates who is publishing the mirror, but somehow apt's keyring must have the public key for the person publishing the mirror.
<superm1> cjwatson, out of curiosity, is there a historical reason that oem-config doesn't ask for a hostname?
<evand> wow, it's been a while since I've had to deal with the cylinder boundary issue.
<cjwatson> superm1: arguably a mistake
<CIA-1> localechooser: cjwatson * r132 ubuntu/ (99 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.03
<CIA-1> localechooser: cjwatson * r133 ubuntu/debian/rules: fix languagelist and languagelist.data.gz installation in localechooser-data
<CIA-1> localechooser: cjwatson * r134 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-1> localechooser: localechooser-data Breaks: system-config-kickstart (<< 2.5.20-0ubuntu17)
<CIA-1> localechooser: due to languagelist format changes.
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah i was thinking the same thing, but figured there might be a good reason for it thats just not apparent :)
<iandouglas> hey all, question about upgrading -- I upgraded successfully last night from 7.04 to 7.10, then tried the 7.10 -> 804 upgrade using the "Update Manager" but it failed just before the "clean up" stage -- how do I manually run the upgrade program again, or get a list of what needs to be cleaned up?
<cjwatson> iandouglas: we're more about initial installation here, and I have to confess I don't know the details of the upgrade tool all that well - you might want to find mvo on #ubuntu-devel during European working hours
<cjwatson> (he'll want to know I should think, he's always keen to try to fix upgrade problems particularly with 8.04.1 coming up
<cjwatson> )
<iandouglas> thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-15
<jgonzalez> hi there... somebody using the partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device preseed ooption? it doesn't seem to be working in my case...
<jgonzalez> nevermind... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730189
<cjwatson> partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm
<cjwatson> indeed, as that forum post says
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r916 ubuntu/ (465 files in 117 dirs): merge from Debian 20080522
<CIA-1> hw-detect: cjwatson * r79 ubuntu/ (68 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.62
<CIA-1> hw-detect: cjwatson * r80 ubuntu/debian/changelog: stray newline introduced by previous? merge
<CIA-1> hw-detect: cjwatson * r81 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.62ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-08
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm running today's live iso to see if it is working.  I get "The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions: /dev/sda ......."
<davmor2> however the icon for the disc disappeared as soon as I started the installer
<evand1> davmor2: Did you mount those partitions yourself?
<davmor2> evand1: nope was on the screen on boot
<evand1> was this a CD or USB disk?
<davmor2> evand1: cd it's mounting the main hd
<davmor2> I'm just going to check a couple of things
<evand1> sure
<CIA-9> rootskel: cjwatson * r342 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~al-maisan/ubuntu/karmic/rootskel/rootskel_1.77ubuntu1
<davmor2> evand1: right double checked and it is today's iso. Also when I quit the installer it remounts the hd
<evand1> I'll take a look
<cjwatson> ... I'm going to uncommit r342, it doesn't seem to be showing up as a proper merge
<cjwatson> sorry, should have unbound
<evand1> I suspect this has to do with more changes to gnome automounting
<davmor2> evand1: could be I clicked on no and the install continued successfully but I think it's odd to have it come up
<cjwatson> well, the odd thing is that any partitions are being mounted. IMO we shouldn't be doing that
<cjwatson> it sounds like the installer is behaving correctly given the situation
<cjwatson> but that the situation is wrong :-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: That's my point I think it's odd that it's happening :)
<davmor2> the best of it is when the installer starts the icon vanishes like it's been unmounted however if you exit the install the icon comes back which is really weird :)
<cjwatson> just saying, desktop bug not installer bug. or maybe casper bug.
<cjwatson> which icon?
<cjwatson> oh, right, I see what you mean
<cjwatson> that's probably because the installer inhibits automounting on startup
<cjwatson> and the desktop is responding oddly to that - at a guess
<davmor2> cjwatson: Right so it isn't actually unmounted then it's just that the icon is hidden, is that correct?  Or does the drive actually get unmounted?  If the latter is true then should be get the sda is mount text?
<davmor2> s/be/we
<cjwatson> davmor2: dunno, I'm guessing. You'd have to run 'mount' from a terminal window to tell
<cjwatson> davmor2: I would be truly amazed if you got the "following disks have mounted partitions" message if something wasn't actually mounted, though
<evand1> they are mounted
<evand1> gnome appears to be mounting immediately now
<evand1> (this from my reproduction of the issue, things may be different for davmor2)
<davmor2> evand1: no sounds about right
<davmor2> so should a bug be raised and if so against what?
<cjwatson> yes, and not sure where, ask on #ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> it may be that casper just needs to inhibit something
<cjwatson> (since it could be that the behaviour is reasonable for non-live-CD systems, although I wonder how it handles journalled filesystems)
<davmor2> cjwatson: could you help out on #ubuntu-desktop I'm not convinced I'm explaining this too well to seb128 please
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r107 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (backend.py kde_frontend.py): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Fix a bug in backend.py (line 144 - incorrect property for mount point)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: More work on kde_frontend.py
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - implement set_targets (partially completed)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - start for fix add_source
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - implement get_target
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - fix a unicode to str bug in add_file_source_dialog
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r108 usb-creator/TODO:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Moved branch development to lp:~kubuntu-members/usb-creator/kde-frontend
<CIA-9> usb-creator: (easier for others to contribute)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Added TODO list
<NCommander> cjwatson, so I managed to work out why d-i on sparc keeps failing, and why the ia64 kernel keeps causing the floppy image to go insane with its build size (and why the kernels are no longer compressed :-/). I should hopefully have a fix for that as soon as I'm compiling kernels. I also have a fix for the FTBFS on arm which I will (re)post in a branch shortly
<cjwatson> NCommander: cool, happy to merge branches for that
<NCommander> cjwatson, yeah, well, the kernel compression issue is because didn't do the merge sanely, so we've had decompressed kernels since intrepid :-/
<NCommander> I need to just check which architectures are affected, I know ia64 and sparc are, not sure on powerpc
<cr3> how can I get the pxelinux.0 file corresponding to a desktop image?
<evand1> cjwatson: given that bug 41624 and debian bug 417407 hit dead ends ages ago, and I cannot find any code using blockdev --setro in partman or os-prober, do we account for the case of a hibernated system with a journaled filesystem in some other way?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41624 in partman-basicfilesystems "Replaying journals of other OS's filesystems, by mounting them, is unsafe" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41624
<ubottu> Debian bug 417407 in debian-installer "debian-installer: d-i destroyed existing raid device" [Critical,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/417407
<evand1> I suspect we do, given your earlier comments today, but my grepping isn't coming up with anything.
<NCommander> cjwatson, lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/arm-ftbfs-fixes - armel fixes (not test built yet, but I'll hop on rimu in a little bit and fully test it, but this change puts armel.cfg and the last kernel upload in sync)
<cjwatson> evand1: lots of half-arsed exclusions of journalled filesystems all over the place, basically
<cjwatson> evand1: we never really dealt with it completely
<evand1> yikes
<cjwatson> $ bzr merge lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/arm-ftbfs-fixes
<cjwatson> Nothing to do.
<cjwatson> NCommander: ^-
<NCommander> WTF?
<NCommander> that's strange
<cjwatson> I'll try again, but maybe you hadn't completed the push before mentioning it on IRC?
<NCommander> cjwatson, no, I did, and when I did bzr log, i see it
<cjwatson> still says the same thing
<cody-somerville> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mcasadevall/debian-installer/arm-ftbfs-fixes
<cody-somerville> Launchpad is reporting an error for that branch
<cody-somerville> Revision {svn-v3-list-QlpoOTFBWSZTWZGF0F4AABPRgAAQABK-bR4AIAAhKgGk0eT0oU0yMTExIMb967Iba8QuvgzkikwSS9mEPH4u5IpwoSEjC6C8:48c42b26-1dd6-0310-b98f-a58d8bce7237:trunk%2Finstaller:40109} not present in "12555@48c42b26-1dd6-0310-b98f-a58d8bce7237:trunk%2Finstaller:build%2Fpkg-lists%2Fcd_drivers%2Fpowerpc.cfg".
<NCommander> codehosting been twichy recently
<NCommander> I see it when I do: bzr log lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/arm-ftbfs-fixes
<NCommander> hold on
<NCommander> I'll kick it onto rookery
<cjwatson> if codehosting reported an error for it, that would mean it might not manage to propagate between the various machines that host bazaar.lp.net
<cjwatson> that looks like it might be a potentially interesting interaction between stacking and rich-root, and you should file a bug on launchpad-bazaar about it
<NCommander> cjwatson, well, your LP branch is old enough that bazaar tosses a warning whenever I branch off it on stacking
<NCommander> cjwatson, try rookery.canonical.com:~mcasadevall/public_html/d-i_arm_ftbfs
<cjwatson> it's been a bit of a pain to upgrade rich-root branches historically
<NCommander> woo :-/
<NCommander> cjwatson, disregard that pull, I'm an idiot when it comes bazaar pushing and assuming it takes scp syntax :-/
<NCommander> cjwatson, bzr+ssh://rookery.canonical.com/home/mcasadevall/public_html/d-i_arm_ftbfs
<cr3> evand1: I got the ubiquity source to find the available preseed key/value pairs and I would like to suggest perhaps providing an example file like in the installation-guide-* packages
<xivulon> hi evan
<cr3> evand1: I booted the desktop (live) image with the kernel parameter file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed which contains a bunch of preseeds but, when I start ubiquity either with no arguments or with --automatic, it seems that nothing is automated
<cr3> by the way, I'm currently testing jaunty
<cr3> evand1: nevermind, I think I got it sussed
<CIA-9> ubiquity: superm1 * rsupermario@dell-laptop-20090608191826-zo3er6fmiisukipk ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.links):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Update location of Mythbuntu symlinked glade file for changes in
<CIA-9> ubiquity: new mythbuntu-common.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: superm1 * rsupermario@dell-laptop-20090608192446-ukwpsj5e10cgvbfz ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Update location of Mythbuntu example configuration files for changes
<CIA-9> ubiquity: in mythbuntu-common.
<cjwatson> superm1: 'cia_send_revno = true' in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf would be nice
<superm1> cjwatson, I thought the last two revisions I sent came up in irc?
<cjwatson> superm1: they did, but with revision ids rather than numbers
<cjwatson> which are pretty ugly in irc
<superm1> ah, yeah i wasn't sure why that was happening - this is a different notebook than i usually commit from
<CIA-9> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1106 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog): merge lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/arm-ftbfs-fixes
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r781 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog grub-installer.templates): Use GRUB 2 by default.
<NCommander> cjwatson, so launchpad stopped acting up?
<cjwatson> NCommander: no, I actually merged from rookery but that wasn't so useful for a commit message
<NCommander> cjwatson, oh. bother :-/
 * cjwatson shrugs
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r782 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.37ubuntu2
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r109 usb-creator/usbcreator/kde_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Some minor function re-ordering (to match gtk_frontend.py - easier to compare)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Removed erroneous call to self.backend.detect_devices in init
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Add connect signal for progress bar
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Add remove_source function - works with CD eject
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Copied some functions from gtk_frontend.py (commented out until re-write)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Still crashes with KCrash is run with a USB stick inserted, but if inserted after, does not
<NCommander> cjwatson, are there any plans to move to GRUB2 on any ports architecture? (I know it works on PowerPC and I think it works on sparc)
<cjwatson> up to porters
<cjwatson> I have no plans to work on it myself
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3274 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: If devkit-disks is available, use that for desktop storage locking
<CIA-9> ubiquity: rather than hal-lock.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3275 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-9> ubiquity: 1.37ubuntu2.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3276 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13.2
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-09
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I dunno if you're aware but I thought I'd mention that the README for germinate has a link to the internal wiki.
<tjaalton> does grub2 support password protection yet? last I checked it didn't
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: I've replaced it with a suitable (though not quite equivalent) public link
<cjwatson> tjaalton: not yet, although I think there's a reasonable chance it'll be available by the time karmic releases; I nagged upstream about it in http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2009-06/msg00078.html
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ah great
<tjaalton> cjwatson: if it doesn't make it, it's still possible to install with grub1? (preseeded)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: yeah, grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy=false
<cjwatson> the recent change was literally just Default: false -> true in a templates file
<tjaalton> ok, thanks
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r110 usb-creator/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Updated some copyright info.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r111 usb-creator/ (gui/usbcreator.ui usbcreator/kde_frontend.py):
<CIA-9> usb-creator: More QString -> str fixes
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Change *storage* vars to *persist* to be more consistant with gtk version
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Implement dest_selection_changed
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Replace QTreeWidgetItemIterator with simple loop (works better with the treeview we use
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Implement enable/disable gui persistant ui elements
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Update ui file with changes above
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r112 usb-creator/ (usbcreator/kde_frontend.py.old bin/usb-creator-kde): remove old kde_frontend.py.old file
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2703 hardy-proposed/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-basicfilesystems
<CIA-9> ubiquity: 56ubuntu5.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2704 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.8.14
 * icarus901 waves
<icarus901> what is (or are) the correct parameter(s) for specifiying a remote preseed file at boot? is the hash a requirement?
<icarus901> i'm pxe-booting, though i havent been led to believe that should affect much, other than permitting the option for serving the preseed via tftp
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-10
<xivulon> what are the restrictions when selecting a password?
<cjwatson> icarus901: the minimum is just url=<blah>; the checksum is a good idea but not a requirement
<cjwatson> xivulon: right now, it just has to be at least eight characters long
<stony_> ？
<CIA-9> oem-config: cjwatson * r669 trunk/ (debian/changelog desktop/oem-config-prepare-gtk.desktop.in):
<CIA-9> oem-config: Declare GTK frontend as "NotShowIn=KDE;" rather than
<CIA-9> oem-config: "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;" (LP: #163518).
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand1: I like the text for password creation it's a lot more descriptive :)
<cr3> can the live image be used for a server install?
<davmor2> cr3: expert mode can do a minimal install
<cjwatson> the live image cannot
<cjwatson> the DVD can
<cjwatson> (or obviously the server CD)
<cjwatson> you can't do a minimal installation from the live image; no expert mode is available
<davmor2> cjwatson, cr3: yes sorry me going mad.
<persia> Well, you *could* use the live image to do a manual install (from debootstrap up) and end up with a server, but that's not recommended, and would involve downloading all the packages.
<cjwatson> yes. you're essentially using it as a fat netboot host and doing all the work yourself then.
<cjwatson> you'd have to take care of various little bits of customisation that the installer does on top of debootstrap
<evand1> So now that we've had ubiquity-preserve-home for a few releases, would it be sane to offer it as a partman-auto choice?
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r633 trunk/scripts/casper: typo
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3277 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Recommend grub-pc | grub rather than the other way round, since GRUB 2
<CIA-9> ubiquity: is now the default.
<superm1> cjwatson, doesn't ubiquity need a diff like this for grub2 http://pastebin.com/f144af726
<superm1> oh haha.. exactly :)
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3278 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13.3
<cjwatson> superm1: GMTA
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r113 usb-creator/usbcreator/kde_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Added in gettext as backend uses it and this breaks otherwise
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Added some checks for self.backend being defined before referencing it
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Added gtk version of setup_sources_treeview and setup_targets_treeview (will need to
<CIA-9> usb-creator: figure out what to do with these functions... if anything... they setup callback/triggers
<CIA-9> usb-creator: to update the icons, labels, etc... how to do this in Qt?)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r114 usb-creator/usbcreator/kde_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Changed from using setText to store the UDI data, and instead use setData, which stores
<CIA-9> usb-creator: a QVariant. This leaves the setText open to display somethin g other than the UDI (yay).
<joshk> does ubiquity respect preseed/late_command?
<joshk> or only ubiquity/success_command?
<cjwatson> only the latter, I believe
<joshk> cjwatson: okay
<joshk> not really an installer question.. but is there a way for a rc.local script to echo stuff to the screen?
<joshk> it seems like stdout is redirected into upstart, or something
<joshk> would stderr work? hrm.
 * joshk hacks
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-11
<evand> superm1: doubt you're awake yet, but regarding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/KarmicOEMConfigImprovements - were you the one who said "make it more clear that the timezone map can be clicked on by timezone"?  If so, can you elaborate on the problem?
<evand> Currently, when you mouse over the map the cursor changes to a selection finger (HAND2)
<superm1> evand, no that wasn't me
<evand> hrm, I'll have to wait for the audio for that one then
<superm1> oh well i think there was related points i might have raised
<superm1> i just looked over the notes and remember talking through that part
<superm1> since it wasn't clear that if you are trying to pick a city really far away from the city normally picked for the timezone it jumped out of the country
<superm1> like choosing where Austin is spits you into mexico even though you should really be in chicago
<evand> indeed, I've captured that
<superm1> oh yeah, i just read above on the page sorry :)
<evand> no worries
<bimbominkia> qualcuno mi può aiutare in un'installazione da rete?
<cjwatson> bimbominkia: I'm sorry, I don't speak Italian and I'm not sure if any of the other regulars here do either
<bimbominkia> oh i didn't know people were speaking english here
<cjwatson> most Ubuntu channels other than the per-language ones are English by preference, yes
<bimbominkia> can somebody help me to install ubuntu on a laptop with a broken dvd reader wich doesn't support usb boot?
<cjwatson> can it netboot?
<bimbominkia> i'm trying to, but i have problems
<bimbominkia> yes, it can netboot
<cjwatson> booting the installer from the hard disk is problematic for various reasons, but one other thing you could do is put the kernel and initrd on the hard disk, then instruct a boot loader to boot from that and use a USB stick for everything else
<cjwatson> if it can netboot, though, that will probably be easier (if slower)
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/ chapters 4 and 5 in particular
<bimbominkia> thanks
<bimbominkia> @cjwatson in all guides i read, also the one in italian i read before i'm told "you will almost certainly need to change the domain-name options" but i don't know what tpo change them with
<cjwatson> bimbominkia: err, what domain-name options? I don't recognise that advice
<bimbominkia> here, in the paragraph where they tell how to set up a dhcp server https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<cjwatson> bimbominkia: oh, right, just make it match your local network. If you don't have a private domain name for your local network then you can probably just leave domain-name blank
<cjwatson> as in, 'option domain-name "";'
<cjwatson> if you don't even have local DNS then you can probably use IP addresses where it asks for hostnames
<bimbominkia> sorry, i was talking to my brother.
<bimbominkia> i don't have a local network
<bimbominkia> i connected my pc with the one where i want to install ubuntu with an ethernet cable
<cjwatson> ok, then each one will have an IP address
<cjwatson> that's a local network, it's just a very small one :-)
<bimbominkia> do i have to decide for a name?
<cjwatson> but if you don't already have a local network, there are quite a few pieces involved in netbooting - quite a few servers to set up
<cjwatson> you will need to have competent local support if you don't know how to do it yourself (IRC will be very time-consuming)
<bimbominkia> ok, i'll ask in my university department. thank you.
<icarus901> what differentiates a "normal" kernel from one used for the pxe/netboot installer? compiled to look for the initrd as root?
<komputes> cjwatson: up and ready
<komputes> cjwatson: seems to work fine now, not able to reproduce
<cjwatson> icarus901: nothing, the kernel is bit-for-bit identical
<cjwatson> komputes: curious :)
<komputes> cjwatson: quite
<komputes> cjwatson: and it's the same image
 * cjwatson waves hands and mutters something about cosmic rays
<cjwatson> if you do manage to reproduce it again, if possible, I'd appreciate it if you could leave it in the failing state until I have a chance to look at it
<komputes> cjwatson: oh, it didn't completely install, I have something interesting for you
<komputes> cjwatson: The 'grub-pc' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB bootloader, the installed system will not boot
<cjwatson> komputes: that should be fixed with the absolute most recent images - was this a slightly old one (day or two ago)?
<komputes> cjwatson: yup, will update and test again then
<cjwatson> komputes: if this is definitely the most recent available image, then I'd like to see the installer syslog
<komputes> cjwatson: no it's a day old
<cjwatson> (/var/log/syslog during installation, /var/log/installer/syslog after reboot; this is the Swiss Army Knife of helping us debug things)
<cjwatson> ok
<icarus901> cjwatson, thanks. looks like i was barking up the wrong tree anyway, seems i mangled my initrd upon reconstruction
<cjwatson> easy to do ...
<icarus901> indeed, though it generally helps if i do things at a reasonable hour rather than 4am. that spells doom even on a good day
<charlie-tca> Grub failed to install - Xubuntu Desktop cd dated 20090611
<charlie-tca> Is there a bug to attach the report to?
<charlie-tca> Appears to be trying to install grub to the floppy drive
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: new bug please (I haven't checked whether there's an existing one but in general please just file new bugs)
<charlie-tca> Will do.
<charlie-tca> filed bug 385995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385995 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_bootloader()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385995
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: I think the fd0 stuff is actually unrelated
<charlie-tca> Good to hear. did I get all the information for you?
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> this only happens if (a) you ask to use a GRUB password (which GRUB 2 doesn't support yet anyway) or (b) other operating systems are installed
<charlie-tca> Did not ask for a password, and told it use the entire drive
<charlie-tca> Maybe I got something on the 2nd hard drive, though
<cjwatson> the problem is that our code to show the menu by default and raise the timeout hasn't been adapted to GRUB 2 yet. (Actually GRUB 2 does that by default so we probably need to do the inverse.)
<charlie-tca> Okay. Thanks for looking at it
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand: Can we have the password text on oem updated to read the same as in ubiqiuty?
<cjwatson> davmor2: I didn't know it was different - which string exactly?
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r115 usb-creator/usbcreator/kde_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: QString, dbus.String and str conversion between FE and BE breaks things. Ensure all UDI's are
<CIA-9> usb-creator: represented as str (lowest common denominator).
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Auto-select (set) currentItem to first in list if none selected
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Comment out some broken stuff in method progress (gettext on desc var causes crash)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: dest_selection_changed seems incomplete/broken in gtk_frontend.py. comment out the brokeness
<CIA-9> usb-creator: gobject.timeout_add causes KCrash unless commented out... not sure why yet.
<xivulon> davmor2 hi!
<davmor2> cjwatson: it's the one that tells you the recommended length for the password
<davmor2> xivulon: hi sorry about this all hell is breaking lose
<xivulon> hope all is well
<xivulon> have been trying to cross you for a while
<xivulon> to come across you I mean
<xivulon> have been qui
<davmor2> I was on holiday straight after uds and got back to news of a funeral and a bunch of other stuff
<xivulon> te busy myself
<cjwatson> davmor2: oh, right, I see it now. Will do
<davmor2> cjwatson: nice one :)
<cjwatson> (grr @ glade file not being updated in step with templates
<cjwatson> )
<xivulon> really sorry about that
<cjwatson> but tomorrow ...
<davmor2> hell yes
<davmor2> xivulon: since then I've been trying to desperately play catch up find work and test :)
<xivulon> just let me know when it's convenient for you, no rush
<davmor2> probably tomorrow will be fine I need to reinstall the xp fat32 anyway :)
<xivulon> I will be away till sunday
<davmor2> give me a ping when your back then and I'll set it up for then
<xivulon> sure
<davmor2> cjwatson: you about still?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-12
<CIA-9> wubi: Agostino Russo * r136 trunk/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog): Kubuntu metalink URL does not start with 'http' (LP: #383752)
<cjwatson> davmor2: what was up last night?
<davmor2> I was having issues trying to resize in kubuntu
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r634 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-9> casper: Ensure that unionfs-fuse isn't killed by /etc/init.d/sendsigs on
<CIA-9> casper: shutdown (LP: #386010).
<davmor2> cjwatson: let me just find the logs again
<davmor2> cjwatson: syslog is at http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kde/syslog,  partman is at http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kde/partman
<davmor2> not exactly sure what the issue was it just said I couldn't do it
<evand> Jun 11 21:34:39 ubuntu ubiquity: resize2fs 1.41.5 (23-Apr-2009)
<evand> Jun 11 21:34:39 ubuntu ubiquity: Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sda1' first.
<evand> Jun 11 21:34:39 ubuntu partman: Error resizing the ext2/ext3/ext4 file system
<evand> admittedly partman should be more helpful here.
<davmor2> evand: I got that everytime I tried it.  but it had different installs on each time
<cjwatson> is it ext4?
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes
<davmor2> it was a default whole drive of ubuntu the first time I came across it and then the second time was a default install of kubuntu
<cjwatson> the check in resize2fs is pretty basic though
<cjwatson> last filesystem check < last fs modification time, or filesystem labelled as being in error, or filesystem not labelled as being valid
<cjwatson> oh well, another weird one for the pile I guess
<evand> hrm, would it be acceptable to save the stderr output of resize2fs and subst it into new_size_commit_failed?
<evand> actually, that's quite hideous in retrospect.
<cjwatson> we could do with *some* kind of better reporting, certainly
<cjwatson> that might be it
<cjwatson> it should still go to syslog though
<cjwatson> davmor2: heh, yeah, oem-config is busted, can't create a user
<cjwatson> fortunately easy to fix ...
<CIA-9> oem-config: cjwatson * r670 trunk/debian/ (changelog oem-config.templates):
<CIA-9> oem-config: Sync up oem-config/text/password_extra_label text with the corresponding
<CIA-9> oem-config: string in ubiquity.
<CIA-9> oem-config: cjwatson * r671 trunk/debian/ (65 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-9> oem-config: Update translations from my last conveniently available Launchpad export
<CIA-9> oem-config: (2009-04-16); we'll update again after Karmic translations open.
<CIA-9> oem-config: cjwatson * r672 trunk/gui/glade/step_user.glade: sync up password_extra_label in glade file with templates
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3279 ubiquity/gui/glade/stepUserInfo.glade: sync up password_extra_label in glade file with templates
<CIA-9> oem-config: cjwatson * r673 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Use small print rather than italics in "Who are you?" (LP: #287626).
<CIA-9> oem-config: cjwatson * r674 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.26ubuntu1.
<CIA-9> oem-config: cjwatson * r675 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.55.1
<PointMan> where can information about how to use the 8.04 installer when installing it as guest on xen?
<cjwatson> I've never attempted it on Xen, but if it works at all, it should behave basically the same way as normal?
<cjwatson> I don't know of any documentation on the subject
<PointMan> k thanks anyways
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r635 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-9> casper: * Patches from "phl" (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-leledy) to fix
<CIA-9> casper:  snapshot resync:
<CIA-9> casper:  - Avoid using cpio -u -d options if klibc cpio is in use (LP: #384059).
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r636 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-9> casper: Copy /etc/casper.conf into /root, otherwise we forget snapshot resync
<CIA-9> casper: settings (LP: #384061).
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r637 trunk/bin/casper-snapshot: typo
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r638 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-9> casper: Adjust the first field of *SNAP entries in casper.conf to be relative
<CIA-9> casper: to /cow, not /root (LP: #384066).
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r639 trunk/ (bin/casper-snapshot debian/changelog): Prefix $DEST with $MOUNTP in casper-snapshot (LP: #384068).
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r640 trunk/debian/ (changelog manpage/casper-snapshot.1):
<CIA-9> casper: Fix casper-snapshot(1) syntax to avoid missing spaces between options
<CIA-9> casper: and their values.
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r641 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): Link casper init script as a stop script, not start (LP: #384076).
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r642 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): revert r640, incorrect fix
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r643 trunk/debian/ (casper.init changelog):
<CIA-9> casper: /etc/init.d/casper is usually called with 'start', so handle that as
<CIA-9> casper: well as 'stop' to do snapshot resyncing and CD ejecting (LP: #384076).
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r644 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-9> casper: Fix showmounts when used in conjunction with unionfs-fuse; read-only
<CIA-9> casper: filesystems need to be bind-mounted rather than move-mounted.
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r645 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.178
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r783 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-9> grub-installer: If using GRUB 2, don't try to edit menu.lst to change the timeout (LP:
<CIA-9> grub-installer: #385995). We need to do something with the GRUB 2 timeout, but this is
<CIA-9> grub-installer: blocked on settling on a way for grub-installer to adjust GRUB 2
<CIA-9> grub-installer: configuration in general.
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r784 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.37ubuntu3
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r116 usb-creator/usbcreator/kde_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Change signal on slider from sliderMoved() to valueChanged()
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Remove some broken or unused code (update_all_rows, update_dest_row, etc)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Fix a bug in set_targets (forgot to clear the widgets list)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Fix a bug in dest_selection_changed (make sure current_item is not None - prevent crash)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Finish implementing persist slider bit in dest_selection_changed
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Fix a bug in updating the progress bar label (should be setLabelText not setLabel)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r117 usb-creator/usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Fix bug in gtk frontend for setting the persist_max value for the slider:
<CIA-9> usb-creator:  disk and cd should be target and source.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r118 usb-creator/usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py: Fix persist_max calculation (size should be capacity on source) in dest_selection_changed
<rgreening> evand1: ping
<evand1> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> hey evand1. we should probably merge my branch
<evand1> great!
 * evand1 pulls and takes a look
<rgreening> it's close, and I have some fixes to gtk_frontend you need. and at least one for backend
<rgreening> the packaging needs updating to split kde/gtk packages
<rgreening> and a few other things.
<rgreening> evand1: btw, the current gtk fe doesn't seem to work ( and hence neither does the kde). fails on trying to remove casper...
<rgreening> evand1: I still have a few smal FE quircks to work out, but I believe most issues now are backend related.
<evand1> interesting, that code has been the same for ages
<evand1> noted though
<rgreening> yeah, I try to run your FE, and it fails. Also, if you have a USB inserted and then run it, I get a AttributeError in a connected signal to refresh_targets and crash from gtk FE.
<rgreening> evand1: any thoughs on how to deal with gobject and pyQt? gobject seems to cause a KCrash under the KDE FE (specifically the timeout_add).
<evand1> not offhand, but I can look into it
<rgreening> crud.. evand1 re-pull.. 1 change I just pushed
<evand1> sure
<rgreening> for r118
<evand1> did you push that?
<evand1> it's not showing up here yet
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> bzr push
<rgreening> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/usb-creator/kde-frontend/
<rgreening> Enter passphrase for key '/home/rgreening/.ssh/id_rsa':
<rgreening> Pushed up to revision 118.
<rgreening> should be
<rgreening> check that this line is the same in gtk_frontend.py: persist_max = (target['free'] - source['capacity']) / 1024 / 1024
<rgreening> source['capacity'].. that was the last change I added
<evand1> got it
<evand1> I was going off the branch on ~roderick-greening
<rgreening> ah.
<rgreening> yeah, Iswitched to kubuntu-members for future dev work by the team...
<rgreening> so the any of the ninjas can contribute in future.
<rgreening> if I need help :)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: evand * r101 usb-creator/ (18 files in 7 dirs): Merge with Roderick Greening's KDE frontend branch.
<evand1> I've added you to the usb-creator-hackers team, so you should be able to commit directly to trunk now
<rgreening> ok, so, should I just work from there now?
<evand1> please do
<rgreening> awesome
<rgreening> makes this easier...
<evand1> but when we get into Feature Freeze I'll ask that new features or invasive changes be moved to another branch
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> when are you going to have some time to get back to the gtk FE part?
<CIA-9> usb-creator: evand * r102 usb-creator/debian/changelog: Add a changelog entry for the previous merge.
<rgreening> cause it does appear broken (at least to me).
<evand1> with any luck, next week
<rgreening> ok, cool.
<rgreening> evand1: do the CIA commits get e-mailed or just in this chan?
<rgreening> like ot a list ...
<evand1> just in this channel
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> I'll get back to it then... cheers
<evand1> thanks a massive amount for your work on this
<evand1> it's very much appreciated
<cjwatson> CIA does export RSS feeds
<cjwatson> in principle there's nothing stopping it doing e-mail but I don't know if it actually does
<rgreening> cjwatson: cool... I'll have to look
<cjwatson> http://cia.vc/stats/project/usb-creator/.rss
<rgreening> awesome cjwatson.. added
<rgreening> ty
<shtylman> cjwatson evand1: so I was installing karmic last night and doing it from a separate partition instead of creating a CD (think recovery partition). I noticed two things when doing this. 1) Configuring apt sources too a very long time. Much much longer than I remember the usuall install taking (don't know why that would be). Also, I have two disks in motherboard software raid 0 and if you don't unselect "install grub" from
<shtylman>  the advanced options it dies with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194410/
<rgreening> hey shtylman
<rgreening> shouldn't you be finishing ooo :)
 * rgreening ducks
<evand1> does syslog give you any more information?  If not, what output do you get if you manually grub-install?
 * evand1 has to step out for a call, sorry
<shtylman> rgreening: another guy is working on the install tweaks and will hand it back to me once he is done :)
<rgreening> cool
<shtylman> I am now stepping over to the installer again :) and that feedback widget :)
<rgreening> shtylman: usb-creator-kde is coming along... still got the gobject KCrashiness
<rgreening> heh
<shtylman> evand1: sorry...didn't check syslog...forgot to. To manually grub install I mount the target system and then apt-get install dmraid and grub there and it works just fine. I did not try grub-install though :/
<shtylman> rgreening: good to hear the progress...still no luck on the crash ?! man ... thats a tough one..
<rgreening> yep. I know that replacing DBusGMainLoop with DBusQtMainLoop is necessary... but not what to do with the gobject stuff. Also, how to split this out...
<rgreening> so we don't have to maintain 2 back-ends
<rgreening> :{
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r103 usb-creator/debian/ (changelog control): Update name in changelog
<shtylman> that sounds painfull
<rgreening> yeah
<cjwatson> shtylman: I'm guessing the second bit is bug 385995, fix heading archivewards at the moment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385995 in grub-installer "sometimes tries to edit menu.lst even with GRUB 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385995
<cjwatson> shtylman: not sure about the former ...
<shtylman> gotcha
<CIA-9> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1107 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu41
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r104 usb-creator/ (gui/usbcreator.ui usbcreator/kde_frontend.py): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: gui/usbcreator.ui:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Update ui to include Format button.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: usbcreator/kde_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Add helper function for Format button (format_dest_clicked) and connect to clicked SIGNAL.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Update some SIGNAL's (change from released to clicked).
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Update device names from backend properly.
<rgreening> evand1: ping
<rgreening> evand1: I think the YES, NO, and MAYBE are no longer needed in gtk_frontend.py.. correct? As this seems tobe a backend thing now...
<rgreening> If correct, I'll make the changes and commit
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3280 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-9> ubiquity: 1.37ubuntu3.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3281 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13.4
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-13
<CarlFK> where did /boot/grub/menu.lst go? and why are there 170 .mod files in  /boot/grub?
<shtylman> CarlFK: grub2 migration maybe?
<CarlFK> shtylman: fresh install... so.. ummm... whats this grub2 all about?
<CarlFK> fresh install using alt-installer, case that matters
<CarlFK> shtylman_: i figured out the grub fun - yes, G2.. set kern params here: /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<shtylman_> CarlFK: cool...good to know :)
<CarlFK> what is the vanilla kernel #chan?  something like kernel-hackers....
<shtylman_> CarlFK: is the grub2 boot process noticably difference?
<CarlFK> um.. not really - more then process for editing the config grub uses
<CarlFK> you 'can' edit grub.conf directly, but the top of the file says "#dont edit!!!" and the file is pretty cluttered, so best to track down the right thing to edit, then run update-grub
<CarlFK> kinda like lilo :)
<shtylman_> gotcha
<cjwatson> CarlFK1: that's what grub2's like. grub.cfg is the configuration now (although changes usually go in /etc/default/grub)
<cjwatson> CarlFK1: grub.enbug.org
<CarlFK1> yep - I think I like it now that I know where to edit
<cjwatson> I imagine it'll take people a bit of getting used to
<cjwatson> it's still in a *lot* of flux
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-14
<CarlFK> cjwatson: someone might want to put a dummy /boot/grub/menu.txt/lst with a note: you want to edit -> /etc/default/grub
<xivulon> evand I think we will need build 136, can you please make it available?
<cr3> hi folks, I need to obtain the pxelinux.0 file corresponding to a desktop image. originally, I thought I could extract the file from the squashfs: unsquashfs filesystem.squashfs -e /usr/lib/syslinux/pxelinux.0
<cr3> the problem with this approach is that unsquashfs might be run on hardy for a filesystem.squashfs generated on karmic, which have different versions
<cr3> so, should I use pxelinux.0 from the syslinux package corresponding to the karmic series on archive.ubuntu.com or should I grab the file directly from the archive: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/pxelinux.0
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-14
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1317 ubuntu/ (5 files in 5 dirs): Remove a few last vestiges of lpia.
<ev> michaelforrest: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/proposed-ubuntu-1010-installer-changes.html - in the event you haven't seen it yet
<michaelforrest> ev: I hadn't. I was going to comment but then there were too many comments :S
<ev> largely positive, and the major negative comments seem to all be non-issues ("don't remove the manual partitioner")
<ev> so, yay
<michaelforrest> :)
<ev> michaelforrest: any time tomorrow to go over the comments I've added to the spec?  I'll be back in the office then.
<michaelforrest> absolutely.
<michaelforrest> shoulda known I'd get pulled up about that bootcamp thing.
<ev> nothing wrong with working off a proven design
<michaelforrest> ev: my friend said "one thing that I found worrying when I installed Ubuntu was that I couldn't seem to choose which partition I wanted Ubuntu to be installed in, it always chose the first free partition, but this was smaller than my third, empty partition which I wanted to use"
<michaelforrest> ev: do you know why this might have happened?
<ev> it sounds like it offered to resize a partition as the default, with the use largest unpartitioned space option appearing as another, unselected, radio button.  Does that sound right to you?
<ev> michaelforrest: ^
<ev> If that's the case, that's currently the way the automatic partitioning page works.  We should probably flip that, should we keep around the option to use unpartitioned space.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-15
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r313 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Fix install button sensetivity (LP: #582531)
<ev> cjwatson: whenever you have a chance, can you accept the maverick targeting for the following blueprints: foundations-m-gsoc-usbcreator, foundations-m-gsoc-usbcreator-cli, foundations-m-gsoc-usbcreator-custom-iso, foundations-m-gsoc-usbcreator-mac, foundations-m-gsoc-usbcreator-wubi, and foundations-m-upgrade-and-install-testing.
<cjwatson> ev: done - foundations-m-gsoc-usbcreator-cli was still set for alpha-1 despite having none of its work items completed, so I moved it to alpha-2
<cjwatson> please set appropriate priorities when you get a minute
<ev> ah, my mistake, sorry
<ev> will do, thanks
<ev> cjwatson: I don't seem to be able to, which is odd as I could swear I used to be able to.  Is that an Ubuntu Drivers thing, or am I just too low on tea?
<cjwatson> approvers ought to be able to - but otherwise, just give the priority list and I'll use ~ubuntu-drivers to do it
<ev> medium across the board
<ogra> cjwatson, if i want to add oem-config-gtk to the live image, does it suffice to put it into LIVELIST in livefs.sh ? or should i better do an arch specific seed entry in netbook to get oem-config into the preinstalled images ?
<cjwatson> ogra: seeds are better than editing livefs.sh
<ogra> well, i have to edit it anyway for a special case to replace casper with jasper
<cjwatson> pretty much all the stuff that's hardcoded there is either historical or some kind of weird special case
<cjwatson> livefs.sh really shouldn't be listing casper explicitly anyway
<cjwatson> you could fix that at the same time
<cjwatson> there's no reason for those packages to be listed explicitly outside the task
<ogra> so it needs to go into the respective live seeds ?
<cjwatson> yes
<ogra> hmm, do we have subarch support there ?
<ogra> i thought its only supporting the main arches
 * ogra wants that change to be omap specific, i want to be able to build normal images for the other arches (imx51/dove) in case they will return
<cjwatson> no subarches in seeds, if you want a change to be omap-specific then yes you would probably need to do that in livecd.sh
<cjwatson> (this is a fundamental restriction on seeds that are processed into tasks - the archive only has one set of Packages files per architecture and so the Task fields can't be subarchitecture-specific)
<ev> interesting: http://efele.net/maps/tz/world/
<ogra> cjwatson, does that look sane to you ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/450112/ (i'll add oem-config/-gtk to the live seed for armel)
<cjwatson> ogra: seems ok
<ogra> great, i'll upload then
<komputes> ev: rgreening_ : usb-creator Bug Day announced: 17 July - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100617 :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-16
<twb> Debian's fork of casper (now called live-boot/live-config) appears to have some neat new features in the works, like support for serving the filesystem.squashfs over iSCSI.
<twb> It's in my interests to get that kind of functionality on top of Ubuntu; what kind of interaction is there between casper and Debian Live?  Do they snarf each others' code regularly?
<ev> komputes: awesome, thanks
<ev> weird, I thought I merged the testing branch ages ago
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4123 ubiquity/ (17 files in 6 dirs): Merge testing branch. Ubiquity now has a test harness in tests/
<ev> cjwatson:  On "Intel Macs should not EFI boot", given that they cannot boot from an MBR on a USB disk, and given that we only need to prevent the installed system from using EFI, is it possible to get rid of this condition?
<ev> granted, you'd be taking a different path to bring up the live CD as you would the installed system.
<ev> though I'm a bit unclear as to how you'd be preventing them from using the EFI bootloader on a multi-catalog disc.
<cjwatson> *do* we only need to prevent the installed system from EFI-booting?  I think that probably depends on the kernel team's investigations
<cjwatson> if that can be the case I agree it's simpler, though it's a pretty radically different path
<ev> eh? I thought we definitely do thanks to NVIDIA being full of evil and not supporting EFI in nvidia.ko at all.
<cjwatson> "only" was the key word :)
<cjwatson> i.e. is it only nvidia.ko, or are there other problems too
<ev> ah
<cjwatson> that might break the live CD
<ev> my understanding was just nvidia.ko, but I'd be quite keen to figure out if the kernel team finds anything
<cjwatson> I thought I heard Intel from somewhere
<ev> is there a discussion about this occurring somewhere?  Dmitrijs has "get a Mac frontend/backend working in USB creator" as one of his tasks for summer of code, so I'd like to make sure he's aware of what the plans are.
<ev> interesting
<cjwatson> could be just poor memory though
<cjwatson> not an active one as far as I know, yet
<ev> okay
<ev> so assuming that the kernel team finds that nvidia is the only problem (and thus not a problem for the live environment), would you be okay with that delta between the live CD and installed system boot?
<ev> And if not (though do make that clear), or if the kernel team finds that there is a whole host of problems, am I correct in assuming that it doesn't make sense to slot in an EFI bootloader onto the USB disk as part of usb-creator (since we've just established that it will break) and thus it should be assumed that the Mac frontend, for the time being, is for creating usb disks to boot on netbooks, not Intel Macs.
<ev> cjwatson: ^
<ev> frontend to usb-creator, that is
<ev> just want to make sure my understanding of the problem lines up with everyone elses :)
<cjwatson> I *think* so.  I'm still not certain I have my head around all the facets of the problem, but it seems OK as a working assumption.  However, we will need an EFI bootloader on the USB disk for real EFI systems.
<ev> indeed
<ev> and I guess in that case we just don't bless it for Macs, so they go straight to syslinux
<ev> right, I think I understand the state of things a lot better now
<ev> thanks a bunch!
<cjwatson> well, depending on whether some models happen to understand /efi/boot/bootia32.efi
<ev> oh yeah, ick
<shtylman> ev: anything new with installer dev?
<ev> shtylman: I merged the plugins branch today.  If you can find a way around the problems I mention in tests/run-frontend for KDE, then we'll be able to create tests for that as well.
<shtylman> ev: what plugins branch?
<ev> errr sorry, testing branch
<shtylman> ahh
<shtylman> and what about installer overhaul?
<ev> in progress, but nothing in a public branch yet
<ev> I'm working on the necessary support for simultaneous debconfcommunicators
<ev> and some other bits and pieces
<ev> while michaelforrest finishes up the design
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> sounds good.. just wanted to make sure I wasn't too behind :)
<ev> surely
<ev> the spec as it stands is here: http://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkkjjcj_101gnkrpg5v
<shtylman> ahh very nice
<superm1> ev, so with those changes to be running some of the plugins 'while' install is running, are you going to be adding extra support to plugins for them to declare which portion of the install they are running?
<superm1> (if you've thought that far out)
<ev> my thought was any plugin post-partitioning would be run in parallel automagically
<superm1> Hm, so that plugin would be able to block install completing then after files are done if it's questions weren't necessarily answered then?
<ev> where post-partitioning is everything but language, prepare (check for disk space, power, internet), and partitioning
<ev> the install wont reboot until all pages have been completed, correct
<ev> if I understand your question
<superm1> i think you did, but i'll rephrase it to confirm; for example the user setup page contains a class to query the questions and a class to apply the questions it answered.  if the class to query the questions hasn't been resolved yet, then the installer will block waiting for those questions to be answered so that it can run the install class
<ev> correct
<superm1> Ok, that sounds sensible then
<superm1> it sounds like oem-config will have to be special cased to avoid that behavior still since there isn't any partitioning step
<ev> yeah, I'd like to make that as clean as possible, but I'll admit that I haven't given it much thought yet
<ev> first step is just being able to do partitioning and installation using a separate db (both require SET and INPUT)
<ev> then onward to not breaking things :)
<superm1> hehe
<ev> I also realized today that being able to do the install in parallel wouldn't look much different than doing the install as a separate page, so I should be able to work on the parallel debconf and individual pages in parallel
<superm1> that certainly should help
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-17
<twb> So I need some generic help with initramfs-tools.
<twb> In 8.04 I placed an extra script in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/13home, which adds a line to /root/etc/fstab (prior to pivot_root).
<twb> When I do the same in 10.04, and run "update-initramfs -u" to regenerate the ramdisk, I see that 13home is being executed *at update-initramfs time*.  That is insane, and I don't understand why it's happening.
<twb> OK, I think I worked it out
<twb> It seems that nowadays update-initramfs calls *every script* at generate time, with a single argument "prereq".
<twb> And all the scripts separately have a check "if $1 is prereq, exit immediately".
<cjwatson> twb: yup.  speeds up boot quite a bit, but it did require every script to be changed.
<cjwatson> doing the ordering at boot time with relatively few tools was slow
<twb> Hang on; are you saying that the files in casper-bottom/* are reordered, a la insserv?
<cjwatson> yes, initramfs-tools does that for everything - casper-bottom/* happened to be already ordered by way of numbers in the filenames, but not everything was
<twb> I see.
<twb> So my casper-bottom/foo scripts should emit something like "X-Start-Before: pivot_root" and "Depends: rootfs" ?
<twb> Or: where's the best place to read documentation about this
<cjwatson> no, it isn't *actually* insserv
<cjwatson> you can just have them exit immediately when called with the 'prereqs' argument, and then filename order will be used
<cjwatson> otherwise, echo your script's dependencies to stdout when called with 'prereqs', and then exit immediately
<cjwatson> that's about as far as it goes
<cjwatson> /usr/share/doc/initramfs-tools/examples/example_script documents it
<cjwatson> (and _hook)
<twb> AFAICT nothing in my system has a non-empty PREREQS="" lst
<twb> *list
<cjwatson> you're not running lucid then?
<cjwatson> $ grep ^PREREQ /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/console_setup
<cjwatson> PREREQ="framebuffer"
<cjwatson> $ grep ^PREREQ /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/udev
<cjwatson> PREREQ="all_generic_ide blacklist"
<cjwatson> etc.
<cjwatson> although casper doesn't use it, we use it fairly extensively in initramfs-tools itself
<twb> I was looking at Sid
<twb> It is still synchronous?
<cjwatson> unstable's initramfs-tools doesn't appear to use it, though it has the facility (merged from Ubuntu)
<cjwatson> yes, it's still synchronous
<twb> OK, thanks
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1318 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-4 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1319 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu8
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1320 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Argh. It'\''s console-setup-udeb, not console-setup.
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r585 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog fstab.d/basic): Don't add umask=007,gid=46 for EFI System Partitions.
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r586 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 63ubuntu5
<EtienneG> repost of a question send to #ubuntu-devel: is there any way we can force installation of a restricted driver at install time, through preseeding?  Would invoking "jockey-text -e nvidia" as a late_command be sufficient?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-18
<twb> Why is lucid's running the same old syslinux as jaunty?
<twb> I wanted to use the "isohybrid" feature that allows me to make an install image that's both a bootable ISO 9660 image and a bootable USB hard disk image, but this feature was introduced around 3.70 -- which even Debian Lenny has :-/
<cjwatson> because it was really hard work to merge and I didn't have time to take on the QA load
<cjwatson> due to gfxboot, our syslinux is heavily patched.  hopefully that delta should drop with the update, but it was going to be hard work to make sure of that
<twb> Yeah, #syslinux thought it was probably gfxboot's fault
<twb> Apparently gfxboot is becoming a proper module, so that issue should disappear
<twb> I guess I'll just have to work around it until 12.04
<applejack> hello, how would I go about installing 10.04 on a blue/white g3? the cmd64x driver doesn't seem to be included, and the ata-generic driver won't see the harddrive
<twb> applejack: Ubuntu doesn't support the POWER architecture.
<applejack> hmm,... the cd boots tho
<twb> I think there are some unofficial ports
<applejack> let me rephrase then,. how do I stop the livecd from loading the ata-generic module?
<twb> You could try playing games in "expert" mode by bouncing into a shell and setting up blacklists
<twb> Or modifying the CD, of course.
<applejack> yea,. well, apart from doing that
<twb> If that unit supports the so-called "target ata", just plugging it into a modern machine and doing the install that way would be easiest
<twb> (Or simply ripping the disk out and putting it into a modern machine while you install to it.)
<applejack> yea,. done that
<applejack> but yaboot is broken
<applejack> it seems that _has _ to be installed on hte hardware
<twb> Shrug.  I haven't dealt with newworld hardware for years.
<twb> If it were me, I'd first try fixing yaboot's config
<applejack> hmm
<cjwatson> ata-generic shouldn't actually claim the device unless there's nothing better around to drive it
<cjwatson> (unless you boot with all_generic_ide)
<applejack> cjwatson: that's the problem,... the cmd64x driver is not on the livecd, so there is nothing better
<applejack> and it's needed for the cd I suppose
<cjwatson> right.  please file a bug on the Ubuntu kernel asking them to turn on cmd64x for powerpc, so that at least this gets fixed in the future
<cjwatson> it's simply not built for powerpc at all, as far as I can see, it's not just that it isn't on the live CD
<cjwatson> which makes a workaround kind of hard
<applejack> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<cjwatson> it'd make it a customisation job - or you could plead with the kernel guys to get this into a stable update for lucid, so that we can include it in a point release or something
<ev> michaelforrest2: ready?
<michaelforrest2> ev: yep - wanna come in here?
<michaelforrest2> (TV ROOM)
<ev> surely
<twb> OK, WTF.  I just went through a netboot install of lucid, doing my usual partman configuration of /boot ext2 on RAID1 on sd[ab]0 and root ext4 on LVM on RAID1 on sd[ab]1.
<twb> When I go to boot the system, I find that /boot won't assemble, /dev/sd[ab] themselves are md1, and /cat/proc/partitions is reporting partitions sd[ab]{,0,1} and md1{,p1,p2}
<twb> I could do without this kind of surprise at 10PM on a Friday :-/
<applejack> sd[ab]0 ?!??
<twb> Er, sorry, off-by-one error
<twb> Lemme transcribe it exactly
<applejack> does it assemble if you do it manually?
<twb> mdadm -A /dev/md0 --scan ?
<twb> I'm also a bit grumpy about plymouth being installed on a server when the only thing I picked in tasksel was libvirt.
<twb> The entries in /proc/partitions are sd[ab], md1, sd[ab][12], md1p[12], and the LVM LVs.
<twb> mdadm -A /dev/md0 --scan causes it to assemble md0 with one drive -- md1p1
<applejack> mdadm --examine --scan ?
<twb> I'm guessing somehow nobody bothered to test the new partitions-on-md-devices code in this particular configuration.
<applejack> you need to make your root md device NOT use the first 512 byte of the drive
<applejack> I forget the option to create it that way
<cjwatson> --zero-superblock might be relevant
<twb> Well, I didn't make it use the first 512 bytes
<twb> That's where the MBR should be
<cjwatson> plymouth is mandatory for all Ubuntu installs, and it's not just for splash screens, I'm not going to go into that discussion yet again
<applejack> bbiab
<twb> I mean: I just asked partman to lay out normal partitions.
<soren> twb: plymouth is in ubuntu-minimal. It's got nothing to do with libvirt.
<soren> twb: Oh, cjwatson just pointed that out. Never mind.
<twb> sda was previously a SCO 5 disk; sdb was almost certainly blank.  I *think* I told partman to make a new disk label, but I might misremember.
<twb> It appears that openssh-server is installed, but not running.
<twb> Ah, it'll be because I dropped into a recovery shell when /boot failed to mount, so I never reached the "filesystems" event that ssh.conf was waiting for.
<twb> Incidentally, when using qemu -curses, is there an -append option I can add to prevent lucid from loading vga16fb?  qemu -curses can render the 80x25 VGA console, but not framebuffers.
<twb> (Contrariwise, I can happily report that everything Just Worked when I installed lucid on a headless/serial-only Soekris net5501 router recently.)
<twb> http://pastebin.com/DrhNVj7Q is the output from the current md1p1-wacky host
<cjwatson> blacklist=vga16fb should do it
<twb> Thanks.
<twb> I was trying all sorts of things like video=false and vga=normal to no avail
<cjwatson> those ought to blacklist vga16fb too
<cjwatson> which implies blacklist=vga16fb mightn't help, but you can try it ...
<twb> I will when I roll my next VM
<soren> It works for me, fwiw.
<soren> All of those do, actually.
<soren> video=false, vga=normal, and blacklist=vga16fb.
<twb> Hum.
<twb> soren: in qemu?  What version of qemu?
<soren> Whatever's in Lucid.
<cjwatson> I suspect that something after the initramfs is loading vga16fb
<soren> cjwatson: Ah, point.
<soren> I only tested up to and including initramfs.
<cjwatson> the handling for those options is specific to the initramfs
<cjwatson> I don't know what, though
<twb> I vaguely remember looking at the module config shortly before lucid was released
<twb> IIRC it said something like "make sure we never ever load a non-KMS fb" followed immediately by "except we should always always load vga16fb"
<soren> twb: With blacklist=vga16fb, I can boot all the way to a login prompt with -curses.
<soren> (in maverick, at least)
<twb> OK, I just reproduced it in the netboot kernel before I get as far as installation.
<twb> qemu-system-x86_64 -curses -kernel linux -initrd initrd.gz -append 'blacklist=vga16fb fb=false video=false vga=normal'
<twb> Using qemu0.11.1-2.ubuntu1 and mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/{linux,initrd.gz}
<twb> I'll grab the archive.ubuntu.com kernel and ramdisk to be doubly sure
<twb> Yeah, same cksums for archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/{linux,initrd.gz}
<soren> ...and that doesn't work for you?
<twb> It gets as far as [    4.676325] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
<twb> Then I get "640 x 480 Graphic mode" from qemu, and can't see anything
<twb> (Actually there are a couple of messages about e.g. virtio shortly after that kmsg, but I didn't capture them.)
<soren> twb: Ah, that's the installer initrd. It might be different that what's in an installed system.
<soren> Well, it /is/ different, of course, but in a way that matters for this use case.
<twb> I don't really care about an installed system because 1) it'll be pre-seeded to include openssh-server; and 2) I can do arbitrarily filthy things, "install vga16fb true" in /etc/modprobe.d/kludges.conf
<twb> But in the initrd, it means I *must* preseed at least enough to get the sshd udeb installed, or use -nographic (serial) or -vnc :0.
<twb> soren: I *can* confirm that blacklist=vga16fb DTRT in a lucid live CD generated by live-helper.
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r855 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Install grub-efi on i386/efi and amd64/efi subarchitectures.
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r587 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog fstab.d/basic): Automatically mount the first method=efi filesystem we see on /boot/efi.
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r588 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 63ubuntu6
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r323 ubuntu/ (9 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> partman-auto: Add i386/efi (and amd64/efi, kfreebsd-i386/efi, and kfreebsd-amd64/efi)
<CIA-4> partman-auto: recipes that create an EFI System Partition.
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r324 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 91ubuntu2
<cjwatson> ev: do you know how the foundations-m-gsoc-usbcreator-* work items for alpha-2 are going?
<ev> cjwatson: I've moved them to A3.  I don't think they'll be ready for A2.
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<ev> michaelforrest: the plan is to get rid of the hostname box entirely, correct?
<twb> FYI, the Australia/Melbourne vs. Australia/Victoria timezone detector thing is working now.
<twb> Looks like I can't remove the sda5_crypt that guided partition created via partman -- but I *can* just spawn a shell and run "cryptsetup remove sda5_crypt".
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-13
<ev> seb128: did you not get my email just after you made that change to the blueprint?
<ev> I had planned to switch over to the GIR bindings, though they're a bit rubbish at the moment
<ev> but we'll need a camera library on the CD one way or another.  Either the picture is taken in ubiquity, or the design team finishes incorporating it into the lightdm spec
<ev> I'd personally prefer the latter
<cjwatson> ev: do you know why ubiquity's failing to build saying that xvfb-run isn't working?
<ev> cjwatson: hm, not sure why xvfb completely fails
<davmor2> ev: It hates you?  Hate it back works for me :D
<ev> cjwatson: it's needed for the keyboard indicator setting test at the moment, probably more as we get tests against custom widgets and things
<cjwatson> I can ask on -desktop if you're slammed
<ev> cjwatson: sure, that would be lovely. I wonder if it's something specific to the buildds? I haven't tried in a few days, but it did work just fine when I was testing it on my local system
<ev> fwiw, I'm in the QA sprint in Millbank all week
<cjwatson> ev: yep, had gathered from RT backscatter :)
<cjwatson> asked - will try on the porter box too
<ev> :)
<ev> thanks
<CIA-29> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4748 trunk/ (.bzrignore debian/changelog debian/clean debian/rules): Show output from xauth and Xrdb if xrdb-run fails.
<CIA-29> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4749 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): show xvfb-run output unconditionally
<CIA-29> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4750 trunk/debian/rules: remove xvfb.log after catting
<CIA-29> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4751 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.7
 * ev crosses his fingers for that while he curses at kvm-autotest
<ev> clearly what we don't have enough of are frameworks
<ev> and the only thing we're lacking more than that are frameworks on top of frameworks on top of frameworks :-/
<ev> but I've already complained about this before, so I'll shut up now.
<ev> still, it would be nice if it didn't blow up when it couldn't run rpm.
<cjwatson> they're just like standards
<cjwatson> so many to choose from, and the best one is the one you just made up yourself
<ev> lol
<CIA-29> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4752 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): Fix xvfb-run error handling.
<NCommand1r> cjwatson: when are you planning to do the switch over to l-h for ARM? Todays dailies appear to still be built with livecd-rootfs.
<cjwatson> today if possible, I'm awaiting resolution of an RT ticket now
<cjwatson> RT#46296
<NCommand1r> excellent! Sorry for being a nag on this subject.
<CarlFK> http://imagebin.org/158116  confused installer
<CarlFK> https://gitorious.org/vms/vms/blobs/master/preseed-oneiric.cfg#line109  trying to use partman-auto/expert_recipe - did it break or did I hork it up?
<CarlFK> Jun 13 22:18:08 debconf: --> SUBST partman/exception_handler TYPE ???  ???
<cjwatson> I'm about to go to bed so won't debug it now.  Single lines out of the log are no use at all, but the full syslog and partman files may be useful
<cjwatson> (especially with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer, which I see you have set)
<CarlFK> k - Ill fill all on a report
<cjwatson> NCommand1r: you are good to go with whatever ARM stuff you want to do on top of live-build.
<cjwatson> see my ubuntu-devel mail
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-14
<CarlFK> cjwatson:  bug 796865
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 796865 in ubuntu "alt installer asks ??? ??? <go back> <continue>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796865
<CIA-29> base-installer: mcasadevall * r955 base-installer/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Added omap4 subarchitecture
<NCommand1r> anyone around to review this before I commit on the trunk?
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1459 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog): config/armel.cfg: order targets alphabetically.
<lool> Hmm that's out of order
<lool> now I remember why I used not to setup the cia-project name  :-)
<cjwatson> lool: care to push, too?
<cjwatson> NCommand1r: base-installer omap4> looks fine to me
<lool> cjwatson: That's the point, I didn't push yet because I want to test build it
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> I just don't commit before test-building in such cases :)
<lool> it's just that I have a bunch of revisions and don't intend to test-build every single of them
 * cjwatson nods
<CIA-29> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4753 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): Don't run xvfb-run under fakeroot, as that confuses the X server.
<CIA-29> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4754 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/run-pyflakes):
<CIA-29> ubiquity: Exclude everything under debian/ from tests/run-pyflakes, as otherwise
<CIA-29> ubiquity: it's impossible to clean a built tree.
<lool> cjwatson: so I'm just realizing that if I want to build d-i images with linaro kernels, they need to be in main, correct?
<lool> cjwatson: What would you suggest in this case?  I could think of introducing a debian-installer-universe package, or promoting the packages but marking them as unsupported
<CIA-29> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4755 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Convert to dh_python2.
<cjwatson> is there any reason not to just promote those kernels?  we've promoted/demoted kernels fairly freely in the past
<cjwatson> I absolutely do not want a debian-installer-universe package; it would be hell to maintain
<lool> cjwatson: I certainly wouldn't mind if they got promoted
<cjwatson> that's what I'd advise then
<lool> cjwatson: Hey, would you mind promoting linux-linaro-omap and linux-linaro-vexpress to main?  :-)
<ogra_> doesnt promoting indicate security support ?
<cjwatson> well, I think you ought to at least talk to some other MIR folks first ...
<lool> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-linaro-omap/+bug/797160
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 797160 in linux-linaro-omap "[MIR] Please promote linux-linaro-omap and linux-linaro-vexpress to main" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> anyone else getting a wierd error dialog when trying to run the partitioner on todays O image?
<brendand> all question marks
<CarlFK> yep
<CarlFK> i filed a lp bug on it...  looking...
<CarlFK> bug 796865
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 796865 in ubuntu "alt installer asks ??? ??? <go back> <continue>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796865
<brendand> CarlFK - I see the same thing in ubiquity too
<cjwatson> yeah, I'll have a look now
<cjwatson> it's much easier to debug in d-i
<brendand> CarlFK - then it returns to the previous screen if you're formatting the whole disk, or freezes if you're trying to do a side-by-side install
<cjwatson> I don't need further details right now
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> hmm, I think I'll have to strace this
<lool> NCommand1r: when building d-i on a panda, I get a build failure in the omap netboot image with the kernel version I'm running:
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626604/
<lool> it seems some tools assumes that there is a module index in the build tree, not sure why
<lool> it looks like a depmod bug
<lool> ah
<lool> 3.0 broke depmod
<lool> >-------sscanf(version, "%u.%u.%u", &major, &sub, &minor);
<cjwatson> that was fixed in more current module-init-tools
<cjwatson> in oneiric
<lool> I am looking at 3.13-1ubuntu1, weird
<lool> Hmm oddly my chroot is running an old module-init-tools despite an earlier dist-upgrade
<lool> cjwatson: thanks
<lool> oh and scanf doesn't fail it it can't read all, it will just return 2
<lool> a bit scary though
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1458 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-29> debian-installer: build/config/armel/omap4.cfg: flip order or netboot and cdrom targets to
<CIA-29> debian-installer: match other *.cfg.
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1459 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog): config/armel.cfg: order targets alphabetically.
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1460 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-29> debian-installer: * Add vexpress netboot target to armel images, copied from versatile; this
<CIA-29> debian-installer:  is useful to run an ARMv7 userspace in QEMU.
<CIA-29> debian-installer:  - build/config/armel.cfg: list vexpress.
<CIA-29> debian-installer:  - build/config/armel/{vexpress.cfg,vexpress/}: copy from versatile,
<CIA-29> debian-installer:  tweaking comments and setting kernel version to
<CIA-29> debian-installer:  2.6.38-1002-linaro-vexpress.
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1461 ubuntu/debian/changelog: Fix path build/config/armel.cfg in debian/changelog.
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1462 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Rename vexpress to linaro-vexpress to be consistent with kernel names.
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1463 ubuntu/build/config/armel/linaro-vexpress.cfg: Another vexpress -> linaro-vexpress rename.
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1464 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-29> debian-installer: * Add linaro-omap netboot target to armel images, copied from versatile;
<CIA-29> debian-installer:  this is useful for all OMAP2+ boards supported in this kernel.
<CIA-29> debian-installer:  - build/config/armel.cfg: list linaro-omap.
<CIA-29> debian-installer:  - build/config/armel/linaro-{omap.cfg,omap/}: copy from versatile,
<CIA-29> debian-installer:  tweaking comments and setting kernel version to 2.6.38-1002-linaro-omap.
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1465 ubuntu/ (9 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-29> debian-installer: Drop disabled imx51 bits and corresponding redboot-tools build-dep; this
<CIA-29> debian-installer: has been unused for years, allows dropping Debian delta and a build-dep,
<CIA-29> debian-installer: demoting this build-dep to universe and can be resurrected from history if
<CIA-29> debian-installer: needs be, albeit i.MX51 support would likely use U-Boot nowadays.
<CIA-29> debian-installer: lool * r1466 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-29> debian-installer: Disable linaro-omap and linaro-vexpress flavors for now as the kernel
<CIA-29> debian-installer: packages are needed in main first; see LP #797160.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 797160 in linux-linaro-vexpress "[MIR] Please promote linux-linaro-omap and linux-linaro-vexpress to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797160
<lool> cjwatson: build tested and pushed
<lool> (but disabled the linaro-omap and linaro-vexpress flavors as the kernels aren't in main)
<ogra_> lool, just dont break NCommand1r's bits ... he added omap4 support ofver the weekend afaik
<ogra_> ;)
<lool> ogra_: I didn't since I test-built that
<ogra_> :)
<lool> I did change one thing, which is the order of the targets
<ogra_> yeah, no worries
<lool> and it doesn't build with -j2/-j8 but that's another story
<ogra_> -j8 ?
<ogra_> on arm HW ?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-15
<TheMuso> ev: So who should I be talking to about UI related stuff for ubiquity, specifically re the accessibility work and UI related stuff that needs to be done for that spec?
<TheMuso> ev: And should I be emailing a design list anywhere for that?
<ev> TheMuso: there's the design list, though you may have more success emailing John Lea directly. mpt might be of help, but I believe he's swamped in other workitems.
<TheMuso> ev: Ok, I think I'll email the design list CCing John then. Is that the ayatana list that you are referring to?
<ev> no
<ev> there's a design@lists.c.c list
<TheMuso> oh right.
<TheMuso> Thanks, will pollish off the email I've been drafting and get it on its way tomorrow.
<ev> thanks!
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4756 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.8
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4757 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Use pycompile (python-minimal) rather than py_compilefiles
<CIA-2> ubiquity: (python-central).
<lool> Hmm so I've uploaded debian-installer to a PPA with universe/debian-installer in build/config/common's UDEB_COMPONENTS as to find Ubuntu's universe udebs (linaro kernels), sadly apt now fails because PPAs don't have an universe component
<lool> All other options seem to require me hardcoding the mirror name in the source package, ftpmaster.internal  :-/
<CarlFK> I just started trying to follow http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/debian-installer/master/view/head:/build/README
<CarlFK> on a oneiric box,  git clone.... make build_netboot failed: Need to download: acpi-modules-2.6.38-2-amd64-di... E: Unable to locate package acpi-modules-2.6.38-2-amd64-di
<CarlFK> guessing I need to setup sources.list.udeb.local ?  (googling around, tried a few things.. no help)
 * lool will just enable the same components in Ubuntu in the PPA config
<lool> CarlFK: that might be, check the sanity of the generated sources.list.dudeb, it should have been dumped in the log
<lool> CarlFK: I personally build with dpkg-buildpackage after installing the package's build-deps, but that's not ideal
<CarlFK> duh: Unmet build dependencies: win32-loader;  install... Package win32-loader is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cjwatson> lool: or tweak gen-sources.list.udeb to filter out the universe component for PPAs
<cjwatson> CarlFK: 2.6.38-2 ain't gonna work on oneiric
<cjwatson> CarlFK: you've grabbed the Debian branch for some reason
<cjwatson> CarlFK: is that what you meant to do?
<CarlFK> cjwatson: no, but thats what the docs say: "git clone git://git.debian.org/d-i/debian-installer.git"
<CarlFK> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/debian-installer/master/view/head:/build/README#L10
<cjwatson> sure, that will work fine if you're in an unstable chroot
<cjwatson> and those are the Debian docs you're reading
<cjwatson> you need to build d-i matching the distribution you're building on
<cjwatson> the Ubuntu branch is lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> yay - built, booted, running now.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-16
<ev> any objections to me letting maco onto ~ubuntu-installer?
<cjwatson> ev: nope - it would be great if you could review her outstanding MP though?
<cjwatson> (as in "nope, no objections")
<ev> already done
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<ev> the merge proposal, that is
<ev> I didn't just go and approve the team request :)
<cjwatson> ah yes, caught up on -devel now
<CIA-14> netcfg: cjwatson * r1255 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.63
<CIA-14> netcfg: cjwatson * r1256 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.63ubuntu1
<CIA-14> netcfg: cjwatson * r1234 lucid-proposed/ (debian/changelog netcfg-common.c netcfg.h):
<CIA-14> netcfg: If BOOTIF= is set on the Linux command line, look for an interface with
<CIA-14> netcfg: that address and use it by default (closes: #615600, LP: #56679).
<CIA-14> netcfg: cjwatson * r1235 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.51ubuntu3
<stgraber> cjwatson: hi! do you think the new netcfg might also address the issue described in bug 713385? (assuming IPAPPEND is set in their case)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713385 in netcfg "netcfg/choose_interface=auto fails to find the right interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713385
 * kirkland hugs cjwatson for Bug#615600: BOOTIF=
<kirkland> (fix)
<stgraber> +1
<CarlFK> me too.  I think I have had the problem when setting up a box with 2 nics (like firewall)
<cjwatson> stgraber: maybe, I'm hoping they'll tell me :)
<cjwatson> see comment #3
<cjwatson> they haven't attached the full syslog so I can't check to see whether BOOTIF is in there
<CIA-14> base-installer: mcasadevall * r956 base-installer/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.119ubuntu2
<CIA-14> base-installer: cjwatson * r957 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh): Adjust for Linux 3.0.
<CIA-14> base-installer: cjwatson * r958 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.119ubuntu3
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4759 trunk/debian/ (3 files): Add lightdm to lists of display managers in Upstart jobs (LP: #798328).
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4760 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-14> ubiquity: 1.119ubuntu3, netcfg 1.63ubuntu1.
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4761 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.9
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-17
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1318 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-32 kernels.
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1319 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.9
<CIA-14> user-setup: cjwatson * r237 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): Add LightDM autologin support (LP: #797669).
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1467 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0-1 kernels.
<CIA-14> user-setup: cjwatson * r238 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): merge 1.28ubuntu15 upload, apparently not pushed to bzr
<CIA-14> user-setup: cjwatson * r239 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu16
<CarlFK> http://imagebin.org/158729  "No network interface detected" ... "could not find valid BOOTIF="
<CarlFK> qemu-system-x86_64 -m 512 -drive file=natty.qcow2,cache=writeback -kernel linux -initrd initrd.gz --append 'root=/dev/rd/0 rw     DEBCONF_DEBUG=5     '
<cjwatson> that can't possibly be natty
<cjwatson> can't really debug based on an image of the tail of the syslog either
<CarlFK> that's what I just built
<CarlFK> I am trying to figure out how to get files out of vm without networking
<cjwatson> it can't be natty because that error message did not exist in the natty code
<cjwatson> attach something that looks like a USB device
<cjwatson> anyway, I think the BOOTIF message is irrelevant; looks more like your build doesn't contain any relevant network drivers, or else your VM doesn't have any network devices
<cjwatson> perhaps because your build didn't have the right kernel version or something?
<CarlFK> build box is oneiric 3.0-0-generic - do I need to keep it current?
<CarlFK> I figured the di build would fail
<cjwatson> kernel version on the build system shouldn't matter
<cjwatson> you do need to keep d-i in sync with the archive you're building from though
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628413/  syslog
<CarlFK> looks like the ??? thing is fixed in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux
<cjwatson> it wasn't fixed in the kernel, no.  it was fixed in parted.  and it was never a problem in natty anyway
<cjwatson> that syslog shows that your image doesn't have any kernel modules in it
<CarlFK> k - I'll stop trying to build.  didn't think that was a good idea ;)
<CarlFK> oh... natty.. grumble.
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1468 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog): re-enable linaro-omap and linaro-vexpress flavours, following MIR
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1469 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu36
<cjwatson> lool: this will FTBFS as I'm going out and don't have time to wait a publisher cycle for linux-linaro-{omap,vexpress} to show up in main; I'd appreciate it if somebody could hit retry in about an hour and a half, otherwise I'll do it next time I'm online
<lool> cjwatson: ok
<lool> cjwatson: thanks a lot for promotion and reenabling these two
<CIA-14> debian-installer: lool * r1470 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-14> debian-installer: Add parted [armel] build-dep; needed for armel+omap and armel+omap4
<CIA-14> debian-installer: netboot images (via build/boot/arm/generate-partitioned-filesystem).
<lool> NB: this is not related to the linaro-* images
<lool> Uploaded ubuntu37 to fix the armel build
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-18
<lool> built on amd64 armel and i386
<Ubuntu-firsttime> Question - which version of Ubuntu would best suit a Toshiba Satellite laptop?
<Ubuntu-firsttime> T2300 processor - 1 mb ram
<Ubuntu-firsttime> have installed 11.4 but seems to run very slow
<Ubuntu-firsttime> Can anyone help?
<cjwatson> lool: thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-11
<CIA-12> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2348 ubuntu/ (88 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 0.161
<CIA-12> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2349 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.161ubuntu1
<Deprofundis> Hello all
<Deprofundis> I'm stuck
<Deprofundis> i don't know how to use ubuntu sso api to connect
<Deprofundis> can anyone helps please
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-12
<cjwatson> ev: "sudo adt-run ../ubiquity_2.11.4.dsc --- ~/src/ubuntu/autopkgtest/git/autopkgtest/virt-subproc/adt-virt-schroot quantal-i386" passed for me
<ev> confirming that it's failing in the Jenkins shell code, presumably
<cjwatson> I think so
<jibel> I'll look into this after lunch.
<ev> thanks jibel
<davmor2> ev: gotta say I love the twitter feed on the installer that is a neat idea
<ev> davmor2: on the installer?
<ev> oh
<ev> that
<ev> thank Dylan McCall for that
<davmor2> ev: that last slide
<ev> indeed
<jibel> ev, fixed. it was a problem with the initial provisioning of the test env.
<jibel> ubiquity i386 passed, amd64 failed
<jibel> oem-config-kde : Depends: ubiquity-frontend-kde (= 2.11.5) but it is not going to be installed
<jibel> probably the mysql version mismatch between amd64 and i386
<ev> jibel: cheers
<ev> mysql? as a dependency of ubiquity-frontend-kde?
<cjwatson> somewhere in the akonadi stack iirc
<jibel> something like ubiquity-frontend-kde -> python3-pykde4 -> kde-runtime -> akonadi-server -> akonadi-backend-mysql -> mysql-server-core-5.5
<cjwatson> should be sorted out soon enough anyway
<infinity> FSVO "soon".
<Deprofundis> Hi i'm developing some new functionalities in ubiquity
<Deprofundis> i'm trying to connect to ubuntusso , using ubuntu-sso client api
<Deprofundis> i do not know what value i have to give to app_name
<Deprofundis> ????
<Deprofundis> is anybody here to help ? !
<xnox> Deprofundis
<infinity> in 11
<infinity> Argh.  What keeps eating my first two keystrokes?
<Blackyugin> Hi, I work with Deprofundis and I need help to (for the same problem)
<xnox> Blackyugin: first of all, please do not quit IRC. Keep it running for at least a full day
<xnox> me and cjwatson were trying to help you, but when we come back you would be gone already
<xnox> second, please subscribe to ubuntu-installer mailing list pointed in the channel topic, then we can reply there
<xnox> I am personally in UTC+1 time zone, so mailing list maybe the best option
<xnox> asking the same question over and over again & then disappearing without leaving *any* contact details is frustrating to both me and as it seams you&Deprofundis and is not productive
<xnox> as I understand you are working on the 'reinstall from sync' functionality.
<Blackyugin> Ok sorry  but I can't let my computer always ON
<xnox> Blackyugin: send email to the mailing list
<Blackyugin> Ok I do
<xnox> ubuntu-sso stuff is really out of scope for this channel. Maybe you should try https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/ ?
<Blackyugin> Sorry but I new to Ubuntu and I don't know all process, etc.
<Blackyugin> I am*
<xnox> that's ok. ubiquity is very complex, and not many people hack on it. It's really just a handful
<xnox> I'm got myself into ubiquity hacking just recently
<Blackyugin> I try to "software-center" channel, but no answer (i can't always let my computer ON and stay to IRC...). But thanks for the link i see it
<xnox> Blackyugin: software-centre is not connected to ubuntu-one (which does the login.ubuntu.com / one.ubuntu.com / login.launchpad.net)
<cm-t> hi
<xnox> Blackyugin: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/auth/index
<xnox> seems something along the lines
<xnox> cm-t: hi
<Blackyugin> xnox: You are sure there are no ubuntuSSO in software-center because you can synchronize computer and login with your ubuntuSSO no ?
<cm-t> xnox: software-center use lp login for comment, but there is some sso for the oneconf lib (didn't checked all yet)
<xnox> i haven't ever looked at software-centre code.
<xnox> if it does, then yeah get it from there.
<cm-t> that what I am checking atm :)
<xnox> cm-t: Blackyugin: ubuntu-one sync client would probably be better as it has control-centre integration and stores a persistent token
<Blackyugin> xnox: Yes we use it with a "login" method but don't work
<xnox> https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/auth/ubuntu
<xnox> https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/auth/otherplatforms
<xnox> if neither of these work
<xnox> you'll probably need to get help from ubuntu1 people
<Blackyugin> Exacty I use ubuntu_sso.account.login(email, password,token_name)
<Blackyugin> Yes I thinks
<cm-t> LoginBackendDbusSSO  ← from oneconf
<cm-t> ssohandler.py  Blackyugin
<xnox> The portal for developing for the ubuntu platform and the ubuntusso is http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/
<Blackyugin> xnox: Thanks
<xnox> I daubt you will find out more about SSO on this channel
<cjwatson> yeah, I certainly know nothing worth mentioning about it ...
<cm-t> yep it should be more like #software-center
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-13
<xnox> cm-t: maybe #ubuntu-app-devel as well
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-14
<mpt> xnox, hi, I'm working on the LVM design again. When you make a logical volume, do you get to name it? If so, what are the constraints on the name?
<cjwatson> mpt: Yes, you get to name it.  The valid names are documented in http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/lvm.8.html#contenttoc7
<mpt> a-z A-Z 0-9 + _ . -
<mpt> Thanks cjwatson
<mpt> I wonder what a sensible default name would be
<cjwatson> Let me check what partman-lvm does.
<mpt> lv1, lv2, etc?
<cjwatson> Can't say sequence numbers are desperately pleasant.
<cjwatson> Does it need a default?  LV names are supposed to be human-meaningful; that's kind of one of the benefits.
<cjwatson> d-i doesn't supply a default name and I don't remember hearing complaints about that.
<cjwatson> I tend to name them based on what I plan to use them for ...
<mpt> It doesn't need a default, it's just a choice between having a default (pre-selected for typing over) vs. a greater possibility of presenting an error message
<mpt> (though that error message would still be needed if you explicitly tried to set the name to "")
<cjwatson> Or one of the special reserved names.
<cjwatson> People aren't likely to use "pvmove" by accident, but "snapshot" isn't that far out of the question.
<mpt> Maybe the same error for that, hopefully a slightly different one
<mpt> Having anything exposed in Ubiquity opens it up to a wider range of audience, and therefore complaints, than d-i :-)
<cjwatson> Perhaps.  The flip side is that in some ways its users tend to be a bit more conventional.
<cjwatson> Arguably.
<xnox> mpt: I named my LVM Group as interalhdd
<xnox> mpt: individual volumes I named after the mountpoint - e.g full name endedup with internalhdd/root internallhdd/home
<mpt> There's such a thing as an LVM group?
<mpt> oh, huh
<cjwatson> volume group
<mpt> Oh, a "volume group" is what I thought was called a "logical volume"
<mpt> ok
<xnox> /dev/sda + /dev/sdb (physical volumes) = (physical group) => (logical group) "internalhdd"
<cjwatson> s/physical group/volume group/
<xnox> (logicalgroup) "internalhdd" => logical volumes, e.g. root home usr, with mount points and filesystems
<mpt> xnox, hm, so are "internalhdd/root" and "internalhdd/home" partitions you put on this logical volume group?
<xnox> yeap. you partition a volume group into logical volumes with is transperant/equivalent to partitioning a drive into partitions
<cjwatson> "internalhdd" is a VG; "root" and "home" are LVs.  You put filesystems on LVs.
<mpt> Okay, I have sketches of two possible designs for this, I'll scan them and you can see what you think
 * xnox is excited
<mpt> xnox, http://imgur.com/RnyVL
<mpt> So in the first one you have separate panes for (a) all the physical disks and (b) all the current VGs
<mpt> and funnel-like shading between the two, to show which physical disks make up which VG
<mpt> In the second, a single tree view, with a branch at the start for any physical disks that aren't currently in a VG
<mpt> Drawback of the first design is that it could be a bit cramped horizontally. Drawback of the second design is that if you have lots of VGs, you might not be able to see a VG, and the disk you want to add to it, simultaneously.
<cjwatson> PVs (the constituent elements of VGs) are normally partitions rather than disks (although it's technically possible to use whole disks for them).
<cjwatson> I generally strongly recommend using partitions because that way it's clearer where to put things like boot loaders.
<cjwatson> So I would s/disks/partitions/g there I think.
<mpt> oh, huh
<mpt> So what does "physical" mean, then, if not "something you can hold in your hand"?
<mpt> Or would knowing that make my head hurt?
<cjwatson> It means something with defined physical extents on a disk.
<cjwatson> Rather than something that's free to move around at will.
<cjwatson> s/defined/fixed/
<mpt> If a PV can be a partition, and LVGs can be partitioned, does that mean LVM can be nested?
<cjwatson> It's more or less the same metaphor as physical vs. virtual memory
<xnox> physical volume can be: whole disk (sda), parition (sda1), complex device (crypt), already assembled raid device (md0)
<cjwatson> Pass :-)  But you don't normally partition LVs.
<cjwatson> In principle you might be able to use an LV as a PV, but, err, maybe the tools prohibit it because it's stupid.  I've never tried.
<xnox> mpt: no, lvm should not be nested.
<mpt> Is the difference between logical and physical volumes anything to do with the difference between logical and physical partitions?
<cjwatson> I like your first design better than your second.
<mpt> Or are they just coincidental uses of the same terms?
<cjwatson> I think that's mostly coincidental, unfortunately.
<cjwatson> Well, different layers perhaps
<mpt> phew+ugh
<cjwatson> Actually
<cjwatson> It's logical vs. primary partitions, not logical vs. physica.
<cjwatson> +l
<xnox> i like second if it has three heading types: no LVM; lvmgroup hdd; new group. With ability to drag and drop. Dropping a partition on the the 'new group' should ask to name it
<mpt> xnox, drag and drop would be possible in either design, I think
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> Drag and drop is a bit unpleasant when you have to scroll.
<mpt> yes, not the primary interaction method, just a bonus
<xnox> if drap and drop possible, first design is better if you have many disks/partitions.
<cjwatson> Right, what I mean is that if it's there as a bonus, we should make sure that the design is such that you can have the drag source and target on screen simultaneously.  Otherwise it's more like a taunt.
<mpt> fair enough
 * xnox yeah trying to scroll while dragging is a pain, both with good intention and by mistake
<mpt> Autoscroll while dragging is something developers often get wrong
<cjwatson> I don't think horizontal space should be too bad with the first design; physical partition names will generally be short (except maybe in some crazy raid cases or something, but still not that long), and usually VG names aren't essays.
<cjwatson> We can default the VG name to "ubuntu".
<mpt> Bearing in mind that the dialog can be wider than my sketch, I just did it that narrow so I could fit two on one page :-)
<cjwatson> Since most people will only have one.
<cjwatson> (And lots of LVs.)
<xnox> cjwatson: mpt has proposed to not offer lvm&crypt in the auto-partition page in this itteration, do you agree that it's only for manual partitioning? shall auto-recipes for lvm/lvmcrypt be available for pre-seeding only?
 * xnox notes, get dual-widescreen pages for mpt =))))
 * mpt rotates the paper 90 degrees
<cjwatson> I don't agree that it's only for manual partitioning in general, but if you want to prune it as a scope control exercise for this release then I'm OK with that, I guess.
<cjwatson> LVM+crypto is the easiest way to get a completely encrypted system.
<cjwatson> So I do think it's something we should aim to present as an automatic option.
<mpt> cjwatson, I can imagine either an "Encrypt this disk" checkbox which does LVM+crypto behind the scenes for whichever auto partitioning option you chose
<mpt> (minus the partitions belonging to other OSes, of course)
<cjwatson> (Reason to use LVM on top of crypto rather than crypto alone: you generally have more than one partition-like object at the bottom level, and if you only have a single encrypted container then you only have to enter one password.)
<mpt> Or, a separate "Disk encryption" step that asks you with more explanation up-front
<mpt> But yes, I do think we should start with it just in the advanced partitioner, and work out from there.
<mpt> Avoid feature regression before doing new stuff.
<cjwatson> Makes sense
<mpt> I'll let you think about the design until tomorrow, and then I'll draw it in higher resolution and write it up in detail
 * xnox feels like writting a concept optional plugin for ubiquity automatic partitioner to add that as a demo, for smart people who know how respin CD's / update ubiquity in the live session. High enough barrier of entry.
<cjwatson> ubiquity --enable-blah
<cjwatson> We had the opposite for migration-assistant for a while, so there's precedent.
<cjwatson> In fact I think that's how I deployed the advanced partitioner rewrite in feisty.
<xnox> you did.
<xnox> I was thinking
<xnox> ubiquity --danger-do-not-use
<cjwatson> Yeah, you had to say 'ubiquity --new-partitioner'
 * xnox following btrfs release naming scheme
<xnox> cjwatson: ok, gotcha.
<cjwatson> Having to use a command line option is sufficient deterrent to the casual.
<cjwatson> IMO anyway.
<xnox> yeah, I keep forgetting that casuals don't use terminals
<antarus> heh, casuals
<xnox> although I did train my relatives to reliably open reverse ssh port forward to trusted people only (me)
<xnox> cjwatson: have you seen my email/question on the ubuntu-installer mailing list, w.r.t ubi_partman not picking up lvm recepes/options into the statemachine to be a valid answer for a question
<xnox> and how to best adjust datastructure to accomodate for multiple variants per installation type
 * cjwatson goes to read list mail
<cjwatson> Expect some delay, sounds like a hard question ;-)
<xnox> cjwatson: you answered half of the email with 'just use something like --new-partitioner' flag to hide ugly non-designed ui
<bdmurray> stgraber: could you look at bug 929092?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929092 in oem-priority "ubiquity crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.NmSettingWirelessSecurityErrorQuark.Code1: Failed to determine AP security information" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929092
<stgraber> bdmurray: the fix does sound good, would need someone to test this though
<bdmurray> someone like?
<stgraber> someone who has a test machine with a wireless card ;)
<stgraber> trying to reproduce with a WPA key of less than 8 characters, then doing an in place change of /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py, adding the proposed try/except block and checking that ubi-wireless no longer crashes
<stgraber> if that works, I'm certainly happy to commit the change to ubiquity's trunk and precise branch (can't SRU just yet as there's already one in -proposed)
<skaet> slangasek,  ev,  in errors.ubuntu.com,  for 12.04, over last month period,  there's an ubiquity crash showing up, without a bug number (freq 4600, first seen 2.10.8, last seen 2.10.17)
<ev> skaet: yeah, I'm still working on the ability to create a bug from errors.ubuntu.com
<ev> it became complicated when I found out launchpadlib wasn't thread safe
<ev> which was further complication from not being able to use OAuth
<skaet> ev,  ah...  thanks.  ok,  just was wondering if it was something we should be targetting to fix for 12.04.1
 * skaet looking forward to the bugs getting auto created.
<ev> skaet: I can't say about the specific crash. That's up to whoever is hacking on ubiquity
<ev> bugs wont be auto-created, there was push back on that
<ev> but we're trying to find middle ground
<ev> we'll likely auto-create for the top X
<skaet> ev,  that'll work.
<ev> and then leave the rest to someone clicking a link on errors.ubuntu.com
<skaet> yeah,  clicking on the ones that are worrisome and the bugs being created would solve it
<skaet> ev,  top 20 over the last month might be reasonable goal for the auto create,  but getting so that we click and a bug get opened so we can track it in our other systems would be higher priority to me.
<ev> yup, I basically had the latter working
<ev> but due to the issues around lplib, I'll have to either push it behind rabbit/celery
<ev> or just hit launchpad directly with good ol http
<ev> s/basically/did/
<ev> skaet: rob just approved hitting LP's API directly, rather than going through lplib. So expect the create bug links before the weekend, or next week at the latest.
<skaet> woot!  :)
<skaet> thanks ev!
<ev> skaet: Do you think it's reasonable to let anyone click on them, or do you think we really need to be authenticated to open ID to initiate that (they'll all be created by a bot user).
<ev> I'm inclined to say "anyone", as we're only doing it this way to avoid doing it for every single one, regardless of size, and it's unlikely that people will see the really small ones.
<ev> the create bug links, that is
<skaet> ev,  I'm biased to let it be everyone intially, and then ratchet it back to members of certain groups only if we have problems.
<ev> sounds excellent
<ev> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-15
<mpt> Okay, back to LVM
<mpt> cjwatson, xnox: Did you have any further thoughts on the LVM sketches I posted yesterday?
<xnox> mpt: =)
<xnox> nothing from me.
<cjwatson> I didn't, though mostly got eaten by figuring out how to move Kubuntu to universe
<mpt> If we go for the first option, then the funnels between the two lists would slide around as you scrolled either list.
<mpt> (Even down to nothingness, if an LVG scrolled out of view altogether.)
<xnox> mpt: http://meldmerge.org/images/meld-mary.png ?
<mpt> xnox, yes, like that. I was looking for suitable screenshots of kdiff3 yesterday. :-)
<xnox> meld is gtk app =)
<xnox> mpt: http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/15/html/Installation_Guide/images/diskpartitioning/ddmain.png
<xnox> fedora's implementation in anaconda installer
<xnox> http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/15/html/Installation_Guide/s1-diskpartitioning-x86.html
<mpt> xnox, that looks like my second sketch -- with "Hard Drives" as their equivalent of my "Disks not in any LVM volume group".
<xnox> yeap.
<xnox> mpt: I like funnels, but I don't know how slick the implementation will look
<mpt> "The top pane contains a graphical representation of the hard drive, logical volume, or RAID device selected in the lower pane." -- Well, that's obviously upside down then, isn't it
<xnox> and if funnels will be friendly, if the are not slick.
<mpt> xnox, is it actually possible to have an LVG that contains only one disk?
<xnox> notice the naming as well VolGroup & lv_MOUNTPOINTNAME
<xnox> yes.
<xnox> I do
<xnox> let me show you in a sec
<xnox> mpt: LVG with one disk, because I can remove/add/resize/snapshot partitions without dataloss
<xnox> as a regular disk repartitioning requires defragmentation and is constrained by physical layout.
<mpt> Huh.
<mpt> Sorry if this is a silly question, but: If LVM makes repartitioning easier, why don't we do it by default?
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> because Windows/MacOSX cannot read any partitions inside LVM
<cjwatson> We looked at it ages ago.  Another problem was that the desktop-side management tools weren't good enough last time we looked.
<xnox> and Windows/MacOSX cannot be run on top of LVM
<xnox> they have their own solutions.
<cjwatson> Although in principle it ought to be way better.
<mpt> ok
<xnox> Windows Snapshot Service thing and not sure on MacOS X side.
<xnox> https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/June152012?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOrolvqC0qOKPg&feat=directlink
<mpt> Is Ubiquity still embedding gparted to the extent that the LVM changes you're making here will be picked up by gparted?
<xnox> mpt ^^^
<xnox> my layout of the disks
 * xnox nevermind the ugly colouring of the labels
<xnox> mpt: gparted is not in ubiquity, but LVM will show / display work with gparted fine
 * xnox or is gparted used by partman cjwatson ?
<mpt> The current advanced partitioning UI is based on gparted
<mpt> I don't know whether it's a copy or an embed
<cjwatson> xnox: No.
<cjwatson> mpt: It's not really.
<cjwatson> It used to be pre-feisty.
<cjwatson> That was awful and I rewrote it.
<cjwatson> So no, it's not based on gparted in any meaningful sense any more, except maybe some tenuous inspiration or something.
<cjwatson> Even then I don't think that's so very much.
 * xnox gparted doesn't seem to do anything sensible with LVM2, the disks application can though.
<mpt> cjwatson, ok, I apologize for not noticing a huge amount of work on your part. :-)
 * xnox is off to lunch with my mate. be back soon
<mpt> A benefit of that Anaconda design is that it doesn't use a separate dialog for LVM, it's all just in the disk/partition table
<mpt> The tradeoff is that their "Create Storage" dialog is hideously complex
<mpt> cjwatson, so is a "physical volume" either a whole disk or a partition that isn't inside an LVG already?
<cjwatson> (I wouldn't use the abbreviation "LVG".  LVM's objects are PV, VG, LV)
<mpt> ok
<cjwatson> But yes - or, strictly, it's such a thing that has been prepared for use by LVM
<mpt> but we don't need to expose that preparation at all in the UI, right? just do it when we need to
<cjwatson> Right.
<cjwatson> At the moment we have a step where you tell the partitioner that a partition's "use as" method is "for use by LVM" or some such
<cjwatson> But that doesn't really need to be exposed
<mpt> ok
<mpt> oh poop
<mpt> If ordinary everyday partitions can be part of VGs, then we can't reorder the physical volumes to match their use in VGs, without breaking the grouping of partitions under their parent disks
<mpt> So the funnel will be more like a braid
<cjwatson> Indeed.
<mpt> which, in turn, means that some of them will overlap each other
<mpt> (or could)
<cjwatson> Quite possible.
<mpt> oh boy, this is going to be fun to implement
<mpt> We're going to need clever icons for PV, VG, and LV too...
 * mpt realizes that a logical volume group is a logical {volume group}, not a {logical volume} group
<mpt> I guess "logical group of physical volumes" was too wordy
<cjwatson> Just don't use the term "logical volume group" and you'll be fine.
<cjwatson> Since LVM doesn't.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> On the subject of terminology: What would be a good button label for dismantling a volume group altogether?
<mpt> I had "Split" in the sketches, but that's not very good
<mpt> "Dismantle"?
<cjwatson> I would recommend preferring the verbs used by LVM itself, since they generally aren't too terrible and that way we have a better chance of not confusing people who already know LVM.
<cjwatson> In this case that would be "Remove".
<cjwatson> (If necessary, "Remove volume group" to distinguish from "Remove physical volume" or whatever.)
<mpt> That LVM already uses "Remove" for removing individual volumes from a group is precisely why I don't want to use it again for something else :-)
<cjwatson> "Remove logical volume", "Remove volume group"
<cjwatson> Seems clear enough
<mpt> And also because removing a volume from a group makes sense -- but what do you remove a volume group from?
<cjwatson> The system
<cjwatson> Much like, say, you remove a partition, or a file
<mpt> You remove a partition from a volume, a file from a folder
<cjwatson> s/volume/disk/
<mpt> Disk, or logical volume :-)
<cjwatson> No
<mpt> ehh
<mpt> Disk, or volume group
<cjwatson> You don't partition logical volumes unless you're insane
<cjwatson> And you don't partition volume groups; you create logical volumes in them
<mpt> Dammit I understood this until five minutes ago :-)
<mpt> I thought that volume groups were equivalent to disks, in that you can partition them
<cjwatson> Logical volumes are slightly analogous to partitions, but I wouldn't recommend using the same terms for them because LVs are much more fluid (less "partitioned").
<mpt> (That's why I was wondering earlier why we don't do LVM by default for every disk)
<cjwatson> For example, nothing stops you extending a logical volume even if its current extents are enclosed by the extents for two other LVs on either side.
<cjwatson> Anyway, I have to rush out for a bit
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I want to avoid having a UI for ... volumizing? volume groups that is a near-duplicate of the one for partitioning disks
<xnox> mpt: disk and partitioning is like a bread roll, which you have to cut into pieces. LVM is more like a buckets of water: take physical volumes -> and make a bucket of water (Volume Group), and then you can pour as much as you like into different smaller buckets (logical volumes)
<cjwatson> They can be in the same UI, but we shouldn't pretend they're exactly the same thing.
<cjwatson> Because the constraints are quite different.
<xnox> similarly you can pour water back into volume group, to resize/move/delete/increase size
<cjwatson> For example, when creating a logical volume, there is no reason why you would put it in any particular position in the volume group, whereas that can be quite important for disks in some cases.
<cjwatson> (In fact, you don't get to know what position a logical volume is in.)
<mpt> ok, so there are variations that need speccing for how VGs behave in the main partition table
<kentb> is it unusual for the very first page / plugin in oem-config to get loaded twice, for example:
<kentb> Jun 15 12:04:36 dell-desktop ubiquity[2077]: switched to page language
<kentb> Jun 15 12:04:36 dell-desktop ubiquity[2077]: switched to page language
<xnox> kentb: i think it's ok. First it loads and checks if the langauge was preselected during boot, second time to check the preseed.
<xnox> but better cjwatson to answer. I'm don't know oem-config that well.
<kentb> xnox: Ok. thanks
 * xnox grammar fail
<xnox> kentb: your welcome
<cjwatson> It sounds a bit curious and at the very least could use some ambiguous debugging.
<cjwatson> some LESS ambiguous debugging
<xnox> cjwatson: s/ambiguous/ambitious/ would have worked as well =)
<mpt> cjwatson, xnox, first draft done, details and questions mailed to ubuntu-installer@ <https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I/edit#heading=h.v8wi3omt1z0>
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-10
<davmor2> guys S seems to be hating my wifi on a system that installed r with no issues, I'm going to grab an up-to-date image and see if there is any change
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-11
<davmor2> hey guys wifi networking is dead on saucy install I get "Failed to add/activate connection:   (32) Not authorized to control networking."
<davmor2> checking the live session now to see if it has the same issue
<cjwatson> sounds like something to ask the desktop guys about
<cjwatson> unless they say the installer is setting something up wrongly - but even then chances are that would be an upgrade problem
<davmor2> cjwatson: so it is working in the live desktop session just not in the installer session
<cjwatson> ok, that probably is a ubiquity problem ...
<davmor2> bug #1189875
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189875 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity has issues connecting to wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189875
<Laney> that might be linked to the lack of logind session registration
<Laney> assuming that is still absent
<Laney> sounds like a polkit denial anyway
<davmor2> Laney: bug has just had the same thing added to it :)
<Laney> MAGIC
<xnox> davmor2: but ubiquity should offer a page with wifi connectivity and I'd hope that will still work.
<davmor2> xnox: Nope that locks up the installer on the wifi page
<davmor2> xnox: the installer worked from live desktop
<davmor2> xnox: on the wifi page in the installer itself I select the ssid add the passphase click on continue and that is where it stops.
<mccartney> what do i need to do to get windows 7 installed on my laptop toshiba c875d? windows 7 cd wont load now it only loads ubuntu from hd.first boot is cd, and i cant format in ntfs useing gparted cause its locked grrr
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-12
<isuckassatubuntu> hi i need help
<isuckassatubuntu> please
<isuckassatubuntu> what is better upadting
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, I think you want #ubuntu
<cjwatson> We don't do things related to updates/upgrades here
<isuckassatubuntu> i xant get help here
<cjwatson> You won't get help on upgrading here either
<isuckassatubuntu> what do you do here
<cjwatson> This channel is for development of the initial Ubuntu installer
<isuckassatubuntu> udating not installing
<isuckassatubuntu> or pat of i
<cjwatson> Not package installation or the like
<isuckassatubuntu> is updating part of installing
<cjwatson> No
<isuckassatubuntu> why cant you just help me anyways
<cjwatson> Because it's 1:26am
<isuckassatubuntu> ur up
<cjwatson> And in any case you haven't described your problem in any way that I can usefully understand
<isuckassatubuntu> oh
<isuckassatubuntu> mu bad
<isuckassatubuntu> i was about too i was seeing if anuone was in here fist
<isuckassatubuntu> sorry
<cjwatson> Don't do that
<isuckassatubuntu> 10 no answer you the first
<isuckassatubuntu> what synatic updating
<cjwatson> IRC is asynchronous, trying to find somebody to help you before asking your question just wastes time
<isuckassatubuntu> what is synaticc command for unbuntu
<cjwatson> There is a synaptic package in Ubuntu, although it isn't installed by default.  The default user-facing package management front-end is software-center
<isuckassatubuntu> i new to ubuntu
<isuckassatubuntu> i hsould of said that first sorry
<isuckassatubuntu> someone saig heir lite updating
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I can't help you much further.  I'm a developer; I don't normally do end user support and am not good at walking people through things in simple terms.
<cjwatson> If #ubuntu isn't helping at the moment, perhaps try askubuntu.com instead.
<isuckassatubuntu> you know how to use ubuntu
<isuckassatubuntu> but you not going to help me
<cjwatson> I'm busy and sleepy.  Ask somebody who isn't.
<cjwatson> You'll get better results.
<isuckassatubuntu> your up
<isuckassatubuntu> or would be talking
<cjwatson> I do not appreciate your abuse.
<isuckassatubuntu> you tghe ne beinf rude
<isuckassatubuntu> you the one being rude
<hi> hi
<Guest28470> what is lite update for ubuntu
<cjwatson> This is still not the channel for you, nick-morphing or not.  Please ask elsewhere.
<Guest28470> fuck you ass hole you being a fuking dick
<cjwatson> A case study in entitlement.
<stgraber> looks like he tried to continue with #ubuntu-desktop but nobody replied so he just got bored and left
<xnox>  8-\
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-13
<xnox> i'm slightly confused about plugin and pluginUI and ui_loops. ubuntuone page atm calls Gtk.main()  a few times and I think matching Gtk.main_quit() yet the plugin never finishes and the installer is not switching to the slideshow.
<xnox> is there something special "the last page" should do?
<xnox> or is it suppose to ever enter recursive main-loops in plugin and never in pluginUI?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-14
<antarus_> cjwatson: qq for you or anyone else
<antarus_> preseeds for d-i for precise
<antarus_> we are preseeding apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false
<antarus_> but apt-setup's 50mirror is still calling choose-mirror
<antarus_> I'm curious if the type matters...should it be string false and not boolean false?
<antarus_> in 50mirror, it definitely calls db_get apt-setup/use_mirror and checks for $RET = false
<antarus_> it looks like in https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt it is 'boolean false' there as well :/
<antarus_> but for some reason choose-mirror is not being skipped for us
<cjwatson> Type doesn't matter
<cjwatson> Get an installer syslog with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer as a boot parameter and I can have a look at that
<antarus> cjwatson: yeah it looks similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choose-mirror/+bug/600789
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 600789 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu) ""d-i mirror/*" does not work on presseding" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<antarus> we don't actually preseed the mirror
<cjwatson> I'd rather look at a syslog independently
 * antarus nods
<cjwatson> I don't think that bug is related and it contains some misinformation by way of guesses
<antarus> will DEBCONF_DEBUG tell me what RET contains in 50mirror? :)
<cjwatson> Yes
<antarus> ah
<antarus> well that I will go that route next ;)
<cjwatson> It's a trace of all debconf activity
<cjwatson> Can take practice to read though, much like (say) strace - feel free to just hand me the log
<antarus> does it log all the stuff to syslog?
<antarus> or to the console?
<cjwatson> syslog
<antarus> excellent
<cjwatson> note that it will include passwords, since it's analogous to strace and doesn't sanitise things
<cjwatson> so don't use anything sensitive in the preseed file
<antarus> I'll use my best judgement ;)
 * antarus sighs at d-i
<antarus> cjwatson: hrm, my pxe tool is apaprently downcasing the DEBCONF_DEBUG line to debconf_debug=developer, do you know if that will break that feature?
<antarus> aha, fixed it
<antarus> I hate d-i so much
<antarus> Is it possible to force d-i to skip steps?
<antarus> hrm
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-15
<cjwatson> antarus: skip> not in general
<cjwatson> sighing at d-i isn't likely to motivate me to help ;-)
<cjwatson> do you have a syslog yet?
<cjwatson> (and yes, downcasing DEBCONF_DEBUG would break it.  it turns into an environment variable and those are case-sensitive ...)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-06-09
<mikem_p250> cjwatson: do you have a minute?
<mikem_p250> cjwatson: I have a question about the debian installer and driver updates
<mikem_p250> kentb: can you hear me?
<CarlFK> mikem_p250:  I can
<mikem_p250> carlfk: at least I'm not alone out here :-)
<mikem_p250> carlfk: you don't happen to be an installer expert do you?
<CarlFK> mikem_p250: not really, but you may as well ask
<kentb> mikem_p250, yes
<mikem_p250> Kentb: hey, man
<mikem_p250> just making sure I'm talking to someone
<kentb> your test is successful :)
<mikem_p250> CarlFK: I need to change an installer script, do you know who I need to talk to?
<mikem_p250> CarlFK: kentb: I need to change driver-injection-disk.sh
<mikem_p250> CarlFK: kentb: I know what changes I want to make but then I don't know how to build an installer with those changes
<CarlFK> mikem_p250: at least I know what you are talking about.  I considered going down that path, and quickly gave up
<mikem_p250> CarlFK: that's not encouraging!
<kentb> mikem_p250, that particular piece I'm not sure about
<mikem_p250> kentb: I'm trying Colin again, maybe my other mail was too stupid to answer
<mikem_p250> kentb: I think I've got it nailed down, but I need to test
<kentb> mikem_p250, ok.
<kentb> mikem_p250, it's also after 8pm where he's at
<mikem_p250> kentb: good point
<mikem_p250> kentb: those little details escape me from time to time
<mikem_p250> kentb: I'll finish my mail and hope for the best
<kentb> mikem_p250, ok. sounds good, man
#ubuntu-installer 2014-06-10
<jibel> xnox, still no ubiquity-dm with 20140610.1 . I'll file another bug.
<xnox> jibel: i have it.
<xnox> jibel: what's / where are the errors that you see?
<jibel> xnox, the ISO boots directly to the live session
<xnox> jibel: i guess i should wait for your bug report =)
<jibel> I also reported bug 1327831 last week
<xnox> jibel: it doesn't for me under UEFI boot.
<xnox> jibel: syslinux is borked up, i guess we do need to fix that.
<jibel> same with i386 in VM, no uefi, and it boots directly to the live session
<cjwatson> I've been starting to look at the syslinux/gfxboot breakage but haven't got very far yet
<cjwatson> it's getting into gfxboot - I can insert dtrace and get sensible results from that
<cjwatson> and its magic keystokes that cause it to display test patterns work
<cjwatson> it just fails to render the actual menu in any sensible way
<cjwatson> *keystrokes
<xnox> cjwatson: jibel: i386 in a VM boots without any cmdline args, and if there is no one of "maybe-ubiquity" "only-ubiquity" it would boot into live session mode.
<xnox> jibel: let me see if i can do direct kernel boot instead, and that should bypass syslinux and work correctly.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-06-08
<mpt> cjwatson, are you maintaining Ubiquity these days?
<cjwatson> mpt: No, try mathieu-tl
<cjwatson> I moved to Launchpad at the start of the year
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, infinity Can you explain how Ubuntu MATE can create an alternate iso image?
<mpt> cjwatson, ok. The last four ubiquity uploads were four different people, and you were one of them, so I guessed. :-)
<flexiondotorg> I've tried to identify where lubuntu configuration is for doing this and can find it.
<ogra_> cjwatson, no withdrawal symptoms yet when not getting 300 installer bugs per day in your inbox ?
<cjwatson> I filtered those a very long time ago, so not so much, no
<ogra_> heh
<mpt> cyphermox, hi, Andreea and I have been trying to see Ubiquity’s “Connect to the Internet” step in action, but haven’t managed it. VirtualBox helpfully provides a virtual wired connection, so Ubiquity skips the step as it should. But it also skips the step on a real-life Dell laptop with no Ethernet. Any ideas?
<xnox> mpt: "real-life Dell laptop" should also have a "wifi card" which is detected by network manager, and e.g. has free drivers.
<xnox> mpt: as a quick check on that laptop, does the network indicator have wifi options, on the top?
<xnox> mpt: if it doesn't have any wifi there, ubiquity will skip as well.
<xnox> mpt: e.g. dell laptop also has "airplane" kill switches on the keyboard, you can try Fn+F2 (or some such) to toggle it, maybe then wifi card will be actived, and then ubiquity should show the network page....
<mpt> Hey xnox! Thanks, we’ll try that
 * mpt marks a four-year-old Ubiquity bug report as a duplicate of an even older one
<xnox> mpt: \o/ how many digits in the bug? =)
<mpt> xnox, three
<xnox> wow
<xnox> mpt: which one?
<mpt> xnox, but one of the digits is reported four times :-P It’s bug 888380
<xnox> mpt: haha, that "bug" has a wiki page =)
<xnox> mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/KeyboardBug
<xnox> Wrong locale/cannot change locale on OEM ID ( http://pad.lv/290421 )
<xnox> Wrong locale/cannot change locale on the WiFi step ( http://pad.lv/871752 )
<xnox> Full Disk Encryption passphrase locale != boot time locale ( http://pad.lv/1047384 )
<xnox> Geolocation cannot be type in Latin (~ish) locale ( http://pad.lv/630990 ) ( http://pad.lv/1055124 )
<xnox> Cannot change locale at user info step ( http://pad.lv/511956 )
<xnox> There are possibly other subtle bugs like that.
<mpt> Oh, if I’d known that page existed I could have been quicker at designing the “keyboard-requiring step” dingus
<xnox> mpt: i know that page exists, only because i created it.
<mpt> Does the “OEM ID” step still exist? I’ve never seen it
<xnox> mpt: imho at all input fields we should say "if you need to change keyboard layout, use indicator on top"
<xnox> but we have indicators to do that only on some flavours, e.g. on ubuntu, but not some others.
<cjwatson> Yes, but only if you boot the image in "OEM install (for manufacturers)" mode
<xnox> mpt: OEM ID is visible only when doing OEM "golden image install" which one needs to specially boot into.
<cjwatson> (i.e. the oem-config/enable=true kernel parameter)
<mpt> xnox, we currently have another designer proposing changes to the installer design (because CONVERGENCE!!!1), and one of her suggestions was that we don’t have indicators in the installer session at all
<xnox> mpt: ubiquity is not meant for installation in convergence mode...... especially not in click/snap world of convergence.
<mpt> yeah
<xnox> mpt: if confergence implies click/snap, we should instead interating/adapting the first boot welcome experience to do something sensible on the desktop.
<xnox> not say "setting up your phone" and stop forcing "put your sim card in"
<xnox> and just use that, without any ubiquity.
<mpt> Yeah but then, dual booting, and partitioning, and LUKS, and LVM, and
<xnox> e.g. "converge mode" is mostly end-user oem-config. It would be cool to replace that portion of ubiquiyt, the the converged/phone first user boot experience.
<mpt> right
<xnox> which i did propose to do with ubiquity always, when doing U1 stuff in the installer, which got shot down by rick saying ubuntu desktop should boot to desktop without anything.
<xnox> kind of contrary what we do on the phone nowadays.
<mpt> Well, there shouldn’t be both. And since some Ubuntu users install themselves, that means everything belongs in the installer
<mpt> (install Ubuntu themselves, I mean)
<mpt> Ok, I think all those bug reports are now linked to the spec and vice versa
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I'm back from vacation :)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Would you expect Ubiquity to be able to install onto a USB drive?
<flexiondotorg> show all
#ubuntu-installer 2015-06-11
<xnox> mpt: removing e.g. keyboard/language indicator could work on touch devices, with pop-up keyboard that has globe/cog button to change keyboard language.
<mpt> xnox, yes, but meanwhile most people using the installer will still be using a hardware keyboard :-]
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-16
<jaksi07c8> hi
<jaksi07c8> I'm looking for a way to create a customized Ubuntu ISO
<jaksi07c8> there is a help page, but it doesn't mention USB bootable ISOs or UEFI
<jaksi07c8> is the way official ubuntu ISOs are generated public?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-17
<dave0x6d> Why can't I chainload an unsigned EFI, but an unsigned kernel can be booted?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-14
<CarlFK> im trying to run di? (the text based installer) in qemu over ssh - but the installer is flipping into a graphics mode that ... leaves me with "vga 640x480" on the screen.
<CarlFK> anyone know how to get the installer and qemu to work together so I can see what is going on?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-15
<CarlFK> how do I keep the text installer from switching vga modes?  (wich is borking up my qemu over ssh tests)
<CarlFK> that problem solved.  committing/testing now
<CarlFK> it lets me cut/paste this text that is my next problem:
<CarlFK> Scan hard drives for an installer ISO image ...  did not find an installer ISO image.
#ubuntu-installer 2018-06-12
<Pisote> Hi people! I am trying to install dual boot ubuntu 18.04/Windows 10 in a UEFI computer. Is there any way I can install grub in the efi boot partition so it boots grub instead of windows boot manager?
<Pisote> I would like to avoid to install windows again, I read that dual boot can be configurated but it is necessary to install ubuntu first
<enyc> Pisote: whatevre you do have full backups and recovery disks etc.
<enyc> because stuff-goes-wrong with multibooting ;p
<Pisote> yeah I have all important things safe thanks ;)
<Pisote> haha yeah, I read that too lol
<enyc> Pisote: i'm afraid that I've been unanswered in this channel too...
<enyc> Pisote: Main #ubuntu or somesuhc channel may be better
<Pisote> thanks mate!
#ubuntu-installer 2018-06-13
<enyc> I'd like to wundersatnd (please) how/where best to look to try to track-down an installer-relahed bug.
<enyc> Even if you "swapoff -a" and check /proc/swaps empty... when runnnig ubiquity from e.g.  18.04 MATE 64bit image,  and doing e.g.  custom-partitioning,  -- it keeps 're-swapon' existing linux-swap partitions...
<enyc> This causes problems for editing partitions, or donig things like creating a (separate) encrypted partition (for 'encrypted install' dualboot with other older installs)  this then refuses, because  'unsafe swap detected'  error  as the swap is automounted at wrong time / automatically.
<enyc> Should I be looking in ubiquity itself?  is there likely something triggered by 'rescan-partitions' call, e.g. in udev//systemd somewhere-else,  as part of the live-cd arrangement ?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-06-14
<cyphermox> enyc: it might depend what type of swap it is
<cyphermox> but yeah, things eventually also rescan (usually when you get to partitioning), but I haven't heard of swap getting in the way of paritioning for a long while now
<enyc> cyphermox: just normal partition-type-82 unencrypted linux-swap ... damn thing keesp being auto-remounted
<cyphermox> mmkay
<enyc> cyphermox: where this causes a rpbolem is with (a) changing/mwoving partitioans around manually, (at least) you have to right-click->'swapoff'   and  i REALLY don't think its necessary/useful on livecd/installer to auto-mount swaps on the disk you are rejiggling.... however...
<enyc> cyphermox: bigger problem, if there is any linux-swap  partitian and you (for whatever reasons) whatn to ALSO have an 'encrypted' partitino (e.g. for a system unconnected to the linux-swap)  you CAN't by using ubiquity.
<cyphermox> you should be able to watch dmesg, and/or set "DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer" on the command-line (when you boot the CD) and get more information, if it's because of the installer
<enyc> no about of 'swapoff' manually works, there is some process that does this automatically in quite succession when you gto got create encrypted containter via manual-portitionnig.
<cyphermox> enyc: I don't know, guided partitioning works correctly? presumably you should be seeing the same kind of issues there too?
<cyphermox> and I have had swap devices existing on my disk before, and have done manual partitioning successfully anyway
<enyc> cyphermox: good qsuetion, slast i checked you couldn't guided' do an encrytd install  as  adual-boot  to other systems  without manual-portitioning.
<cyphermox> (all I'm saying is, I believe you, I just have no idea why that's happening)
<cyphermox> enyc: right, this is exactly why I did manual
<cyphermox> (dual-booting Windows for a project)
<enyc> cyphermox: yes, but wheny you did you manual-portition,ngs were you resizing /moving the linux-swap or extended-container around it,  and were you creating an 'encrypted' container at all?
<enyc> in order to do what i wanted I had to manually remove (dd backup first) the swap-headers from the partition, THEN go through procses, then 'restore' them to get the unrelated-swap-partition not screw-up-the-process ;p
<enyc> cyphermox: right...  ok -- thats innteresting -- like a paramater on  kernel-comamndline  that kernel doesn't understand?   but some usersparce process reads this and does $MAGIC
<enyc> thankyou!
<enyc> cyphermox: i wonder if ther are also poramebers to ubiliquite yexlicytly... or if I just want to log both stdout and stderr  of ubiquity myself too.
<cyphermox> enyc: I suppose I was deleting the partition, and recreating it as part of the process of the partitioning, but I expect if things were unhappy I should have had an error when deleting
<enyc> cyphermox: iirc some things kest get greyed-out when a mounted swap or athoer mounted filestyme is blocking the process...
<enyc> cyphermox: but in the latter case of creating an encrypted-portition... o dear  it even warns you and explians you may need to swapoff...  because unencrypted swap  and encrypted-system mounted at same time not ''safe'' (disclosure of memory to the swap)
<enyc> cyphermox: except you can't just use that advice, becouse something in the process and auto-remounts the swapq quitcly lol ;p
<enyc> cyphermox: thnkyou for answering // thoughts !!.
<cyphermox> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2020-06-10
<xnox> cjwatson:  can you please set ~ubuntu-installer as the maintainer on https://launchpad.net/apt-setup similar to the rest of the d-i projects?
<xnox> i'm trying to setup a git->git imports for things that ubiquity still uses
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/clock-setup too
<cjwatson> xnox: Sure, done.  I'll go through my ~/+related-projects and reassign a few more too
<cjwatson> All done
<xnox> Tah
